# KDE 4.1 in Gentoo?

## alex00

Hi,

morgen soll ja KDE 4.1 erscheinen. Nun KDE4 war bis jetzt in gentoo ja immer Hard Masked...aus den bekannten Gründen und zu recht. Weiss jemand von euch wie das jetzt mit 4.1 aussehen wird? Wann können wir das als unstable erwarten?

----------

## SvenFischer

Eine Frage die mich auch "quält". Na ja, ich glaube wenn alles ohne Beanstandungen sich installieren lässt, dan nach einem Monat, oder?

Leider sind die Änderungen ja massiv, ich erwarte deshalb erst Ende des Jahres (Weihnachtsgeschenk) ein stabiles KDe in Gentoo. Obwohl ich das am iebsten gleich hätte, werde ich brav warten, da ich zu viel Angst vor Problemen habe und das auch ehrlich nicht brauche, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Aber wen interessiert das schon, in der Sünde liegt der Reiz, oder?

----------

## SvenFischer

Ach ja, die Diskussion auf ProLinux passt da:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2008/12982.html

----------

## manuels

Ist das nicht egal, wann dies passiert? Es ist doch halbwegs egal ob es unstable oder hardmasked ist. Wenn du "wagemutig" bist installier es.

Stabil wird es wenn es stabil ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## alex00

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Ist das nicht egal, wann dies passiert? Es ist doch halbwegs egal ob es unstable oder hardmasked ist. Wenn du "wagemutig" bist installier es.
> 
> Stabil wird es wenn es stabil ist. 

 

Da hast prinzilell recht...sehe das hardmaksed nur immer so an, als ob da dann schon beim compilieren größere probleme  auftauchen könnten...wären das unstable halt einfach das programm und dessen stabilität betrifft. Mir wäre es also recht möglichst bald KDE 4.1 im unstable zu haben...denke auch dass es dann mehr Leute testen würden.

----------

## Carlo

Ersteinmal habe ich das eine oder andere Problem mit dem derzeitigen Zustand von KDE 4 im Repository, zweitens werde ich die Demaskierung solange blockieren, bis KDE 3.5.10 ausreichend getestet wurde und als stabil markiert werden kann. Warum dies, wo diese beiden doch in verschiedenen Slots untergebracht sind?! Der Umgang von Portage mit Slots ist leider verbesserungsbedürftig. KDE 4.1 sehe ich daher nicht vor Mitte September zum Testen freigegeben.

edit: Typos...

----------

## alex00

Ok baer das klingt doch ganz vernpnftig....mitte September ist bdoch ein gutes Datum.

----------

## codejunky

Najo, stable oder nicht stable, hauptsache es landet im Tree und ist über Portage installierbar.  :Smile: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Wegen den Slot Problemen in Portage soll ja gerade Palludis sehr gefragt sein.

----------

## think4urs11

SVN-Diskussion nach KDE aus SVN in userhome abgespalten.

----------

## l3u

Es gibt ja das KDE-Overlay, da sind die KDE-4.1-ebuilds drin. Und von da installier ich dann auch gleich KDE 4.1 :-)

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Hab meine Version gestern auf die Releaseversion aktualisiert.

Läuft soweit topp, nochmal ein kleines Stückchen besser als der RC und der etwas neuere Snapshot.

Das war jetzt auch der erste KDE4-Release für mich, der wirklich komplett ohne einen einzigen manuellen Eingriff fehlerfrei durchkompiliert hat.

Ich denke, an diesem Punkt werde ich aufhören, neuere Versionen/Snapshots/svn oder sonstwas aus dem Overlay zu verwenden, und werde mich von nun an an die offizielle Portage-Version halten (also ab 4.1.1 nächsten Monat jedenfalls, ich emerge jetzt 4.1.0 nicht nochmal neu bloß weil es in den offiziellen Baum kommt).

Bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Release, mir fehlt jetzt nichts wichtiges mehr an Features, was ich noch gebrauchen könnte. Ich vermisse nichts mehr.

Und in den nächsten Wochen wird dann wohl auch 3.5.x von meiner Platte verschwinden (bis auf die Libs, die ja noch für nicht portierte Programme gebraucht werden, klar). Ein Fallback ist jetzt nicht mehr nötig.

Also kurz gesagt, beide Daumen nach oben, es geht wirklich langsam aufwärts mit KDE4.

----------

## l3u

Geht's nur mir so, daß in Dolphin Zeichenfehler bei den Kürzeln für Verzeichnisse drin sind, wenn die Namen Umlaute enthalten? Sowas wie "Pers¸nlicher Ordner" oder "M¸lleimer" (ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das das richtige Zeichen ist, aber Dolphin zeigt für "ö" und "ü" das selbe falsche Zeichen an ... abgesehen davon schaut's ganz nett aus, hat aber schon noch paar Ecken und Kanten. Und meine Mühle ist zu lahm dafür, als daß es richtig Spaß machen würde ;-)

----------

## Perfect_P

bei mir zeigt  dolphin 4.1 die umlaute richtig an (sowohl die umlaute von datein die ich in der konsole erstellt hab (mkdir,...) , als auch die die ich mit dolphin selbst erstelle), könnt mir als mögliche ursache für dein umlauteproblem vorstellen, dass dolphin deine dateinamen mit utf8 interpretiert, diese aber in isoblabla vorliegen

mfg

----------

## l3u

Die Dateinamen werden ja auch richtig angezeigt, aber nicht die Namen für die "Orte" ... wenn ich die Namen ändere, dann zeigt Dolphin auch die Umlaute an, aber beim nächsten Start ist's wieder wie vorher. Wenn ich z. B. einen Ordner erstelle, der "äöü" heißt, dann wird der Ordner selber schon richtig angezeigt. Wenn ich ihn aber zu "Orte" reinziehe, dann stehen erst diese komischen Kommas da und dann Fragezeichen. Wohlgemerkt bei einer jungfräulichen, unveränderten Installation mit der deutschen Lokalisierung.

Außerdem merkt sich der Konqueror irgendwie nicht die Positionen der Werkzeug- bzw. Adreßleiste ...

----------

## chappy

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch bei meinem Thread helfen?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-702622.html

Gruß

Stefan

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob kde4.1 in absehbarer Zeit (hardmasked oder nicht) im offiziellen Portage-Three erscheinen wird?

----------

## ScytheMan

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob kde4.1 in absehbarer Zeit (hardmasked oder nicht) im offiziellen Portage-Three erscheinen wird?

 

laut 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233301

"Yes, as soon as we are able to."

----------

## l3u

Hmmm, also das mit den in Dolphin falsch angezeigten Umlauten könnte schon echt ein Bug sein ... wenn ich mit Konqueror eine HTML-Seite aufmache, die mit ISO-8859-1 kodiert ist, aber behauptet, mit UTF-8 kodiert zu sein, dann zeigt er mir auch dieses komische Komma anstatt aller Umlaute an (im Quelltext erscheint hingegen ein Kästchen). Scheint also so zu sein, daß Dolphin den Namen der Orte einfach als Unicode interpretiert, auch, wenn's kein Unicode ist ... (dummerweise hab ich mittlerweile den Overlay-Kram von der Platte geschmissen und mir gedacht, daß ich doch lieber warte, bis KDE 4.1.x ganz offiziell in Portage landet ...)

Kann das irgendwer bestätigen, dessen System nicht auf UTF-8 läuft? Wäre ja dann quasi nen Bugreport wert!

----------

## schachti

Also ich kann mit KDE 4.1 nicht so recht warm werden...

1) Ich habe mich eine ganze Stunde lang damit abgemüht, das Kontrollzentrum zu starten. Im Menü taucht es nicht auf, und auf der Platte habe ich nur /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kcontrol gefunden. Ich habe kde-base/kcontrol-4.1.0 nochmal installiert - ohne Erfolg, es gibt kein kcontrol in/usr/kde/4.1/bin/   :Shocked: 

2) Was ich unter Usability-Gesichtspunkten übel finde: Um ein Programm zur Kontrollleiste hinzuzufügen, tut man nicht das, was intuitiv naheliegend ist (Rechtsklick dort, wo man das Programm haben will, und dann geeignete Optionen auswählen), sondern man muss ins Menü und dort auf die gewünschte Anwendung rechtsklicken. Das ist nicht nur alles andere als intuitiv, es hat auch den Nachteil, dass sich nicht mehr beliebige Programme zur Kontrollleiste hinzufügen lassen, sondern nur noch solche, die im Menü eingetragen sind.

----------

## firefly

zu 1)

es gibt kein kcontrol mehr es wurde in systemsettings umbenannt.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 1) Ich habe mich eine ganze Stunde lang damit abgemüht, das Kontrollzentrum zu starten.

 KControl gibt es in der Form nicht mehr. In KDE 4 wurde es durch Systemsettings ersetzt.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 2) Was ich unter Usability-Gesichtspunkten übel finde: Um ein Programm zur Kontrollleiste hinzuzufügen, tut man nicht das, was intuitiv naheliegend ist (Rechtsklick dort, wo man das Programm haben will, und dann geeignete Optionen auswählen), [...]

 

Dein Vorgehen finde ich nun auch nicht besonders intuitiv. Ich würde versuchen ein Programm aus dem Startmenü oder vom Desktop in das Panel zu ziehen. Genau das geht aber auch (wenn das Panel nicht gesperrt ist).

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## franzf

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Also ich kann mit KDE 4.1 nicht so recht warm werden...
> 
> 1) Ich habe mich eine ganze Stunde lang damit abgemüht, das Kontrollzentrum zu starten. Im Menü taucht es nicht auf, und auf der Platte habe ich nur /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kcontrol gefunden. Ich habe kde-base/kcontrol-4.1.0 nochmal installiert - ohne Erfolg, es gibt kein kcontrol in/usr/kde/4.1/bin/   

 

Das ganze heißt jetzt systemsettings und wird mit gleichnamigem ebuild installiert. Wenn man von kde3 "kcontrol" gewohnt ist ist das sicherlich verwirrend  :Smile: 

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 2) Was ich unter Usability-Gesichtspunkten übel finde: Um ein Programm zur Kontrollleiste hinzuzufügen, tut man nicht das, was intuitiv naheliegend ist (Rechtsklick dort, wo man das Programm haben will, und dann geeignete Optionen auswählen), sondern man muss ins Menü und dort auf die gewünschte Anwendung rechtsklicken. Das ist nicht nur alles andere als intuitiv, es hat auch den Nachteil, dass sich nicht mehr beliebige Programme zur Kontrollleiste hinzufügen lassen, sondern nur noch solche, die im Menü eingetragen sind.

 

Naja, wenn du in kde3 rechtsklick auf deinen Kicker gemacht hast, und in den Optionen dann auf "Programm hinzufügen" (oder wie das hieß, kde3 ist zu langen her, sorry), hast du auch nur alles das gesehen, was im Menü steht.

Du kannst ja mal Dolphin starten und ein beliebiges Binary aus irgend einem Verzeichnis ins Panel/auf den Desktop ziehen, schon hast du nen Launcher  :Smile: 

Funktioniert im übrigen auch mit beliebigen Desktop-Dateien.

Wenn das alle Zweifel und Probleme an kde4.1 waren, soll es jetzt ja keinen Hinderungsgrund mehr geben  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## schachti

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Kontrollzentrum - welcher Teufel da die Entwickler geritten hat, einen bewährten Namen einfach so aufzugeben und dann einen irreführenden neuen Namen zu vergeben... (irreführend deswegen, weil ich nach einem kurzen Blick festgestellt habe, dass man mit dem Ding bei weitem nicht seine Systemeinstellungen festlegen kann, sondern nur KDE konfigurieren kann). Passt aber gut in's Bild vom KDE-Chaos, das hier in den letzten Wochen schonmal diskutiert wurde.

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   2) Was ich unter Usability-Gesichtspunkten übel finde: Um ein Programm zur Kontrollleiste hinzuzufügen, tut man nicht das, was intuitiv naheliegend ist (Rechtsklick dort, wo man das Programm haben will, und dann geeignete Optionen auswählen), [...] 
> 
> Dein Vorgehen finde ich nun auch nicht besonders intuitiv. Ich würde versuchen ein Programm aus dem Startmenü oder vom Desktop in das Panel zu ziehen. Genau das geht aber auch (wenn das Panel nicht gesperrt ist).

 

Hmm, das hat bei mir gerade nicht geklappt - da passiert einfach gar nichts. Und zum Punkt intuitiv: Ich finde es schon intuitiv, an der Stelle, an der etwas passieren soll, zu klicken (zumal das bisher auch so funktioniert hat und man diese Funktionalität ja auch zusätzlich hätte beibehalten können). Beim Drag&Drop von Icons kann man noch drüber streiten, aber es bleibt der folgende Punkt:

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   2) Was ich unter Usability-Gesichtspunkten übel finde: Um ein Programm zur Kontrollleiste hinzuzufügen, tut man nicht das, was intuitiv naheliegend ist (Rechtsklick dort, wo man das Programm haben will, und dann geeignete Optionen auswählen), sondern man muss ins Menü und dort auf die gewünschte Anwendung rechtsklicken. Das ist nicht nur alles andere als intuitiv, es hat auch den Nachteil, dass sich nicht mehr beliebige Programme zur Kontrollleiste hinzufügen lassen, sondern nur noch solche, die im Menü eingetragen sind. 
> 
> Naja, wenn du in kde3 rechtsklick auf deinen Kicker gemacht hast, und in den Optionen dann auf "Programm hinzufügen" (oder wie das hieß, kde3 ist zu langen her, sorry), hast du auch nur alles das gesehen, was im Menü steht.

 

Nö, es gibt in KDE 3.5 auch eine Option "Nicht-KDE-Programm hinzufügen" oder so ähnlich. Da konnte man vollkommen frei den Pfad des auszuführenden Programms angeben - was sehr praktisch ist, denn bei weitem nicht jedes Programm taucht im KDE-Menü auf.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wenn das alle Zweifel und Probleme an kde4.1 waren, soll es jetzt ja keinen Hinderungsgrund mehr geben 

 

Naja, ich habe mich erst knapp 2-3 Stunden damit beschäftigt - weiteres Gezeter wird folgen.   :Wink: 

Wo ich gerade dabei bin: Wie stelle ich es ein, dass beim Drücken von ALT + TAB diese tolle graphische Animation kommt? Habe in den "systemsettings" (mich gruselt es noch immer bei diesem Namen) unter Arbeitsfläche - Arbeitsflächen-Effekte - Alle Effekte die Punkte "3D-Fenstergalerie", "3D-Fensterstapel" und "Kasten mit Minibildern" aktiviert, aber ALT + TAB zeigt weiterhin das dröge alte Menü...

Und noch eine Frage: In den "systemsettings" unter Erscheinungsbild - GTK-Stil steht bei mir "Achtung: Der Qt4 Stil ist nicht installiert". Ich habe x11-themes/gtk-kde4-theme-0.7, x11-themes/gtk-engines-kde4-0.7-r1 und x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt-9999 installiert, das scheint aber nicht zu reichen...

----------

## l3u

Und da ist KDE 4.1 noch nichtmal in Portage (vielleicht auch deswegen, weil's dafür noch nicht "reif" ist?) ... evtl. sollte man den Entwicklern auch mal die Chance geben, 4.1.1 und folgende Versionen rauszubringen. Jetzt ist die Benutzerbasis ja am Wachsen, und da wird sicherlich haufenweise konstruktive Kritik kommen, die dann in die nächsten 4.1.x-Versionen einfließen wird.

----------

## s.hase

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dein Vorgehen finde ich nun auch nicht besonders intuitiv. Ich würde versuchen ein Programm aus dem Startmenü oder vom Desktop in das Panel zu ziehen. Genau das geht aber auch (wenn das Panel nicht gesperrt ist).

 

Also ich persönlich finde es wesentlich intuitiver wenn ich ein Prog. einfach auf das Panel ziehe.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wo ich gerade dabei bin: Wie stelle ich es ein, dass beim Drücken von ALT + TAB diese tolle graphische Animation kommt? Habe in den "systemsettings" (mich gruselt es noch immer bei diesem Namen) unter Arbeitsfläche - Arbeitsflächen-Effekte - Alle Effekte die Punkte "3D-Fenstergalerie", "3D-Fensterstapel" und "Kasten mit Minibildern" aktiviert, aber ALT + TAB zeigt weiterhin das dröge alte Menü...
> 
> 

 

Dann solltest Du auch nur den Punkt aktivieren den du haben willst. Schätze mal da kommt KDE einfach durcheinander wenn alles aktiviert ist. Habe ich jetzt nicht getestet.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: In den "systemsettings" unter Erscheinungsbild - GTK-Stil steht bei mir "Achtung: Der Qt4 Stil ist nicht installiert". Ich habe x11-themes/gtk-kde4-theme-0.7, x11-themes/gtk-engines-kde4-0.7-r1 und x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt-9999 installiert, das scheint aber nicht zu reichen...

 

Das liegt an einem fehlerhaften ebuild, sieht man eigentlich auch wenn man sich mal den Output von gtk-kde4-theme ansieht das da nichts installiert wird. Einfach von Hand machen.

----------

## schachti

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   
> 
> Wo ich gerade dabei bin: Wie stelle ich es ein, dass beim Drücken von ALT + TAB diese tolle graphische Animation kommt? Habe in den "systemsettings" (mich gruselt es noch immer bei diesem Namen) unter Arbeitsfläche - Arbeitsflächen-Effekte - Alle Effekte die Punkte "3D-Fenstergalerie", "3D-Fensterstapel" und "Kasten mit Minibildern" aktiviert, aber ALT + TAB zeigt weiterhin das dröge alte Menü...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nee, das war's leider nicht, das hatte ich auch schon probiert.

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: In den "systemsettings" unter Erscheinungsbild - GTK-Stil steht bei mir "Achtung: Der Qt4 Stil ist nicht installiert". Ich habe x11-themes/gtk-kde4-theme-0.7, x11-themes/gtk-engines-kde4-0.7-r1 und x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt-9999 installiert, das scheint aber nicht zu reichen... 
> 
> Das liegt an einem fehlerhaften ebuild, sieht man eigentlich auch wenn man sich mal den Output von gtk-kde4-theme ansieht das da nichts installiert wird. Einfach von Hand machen.

 

Danke für den Tipp!

----------

## s.hase

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *s.hase wrote:*    *schachti wrote:*   
> 
> Wo ich gerade dabei bin: Wie stelle ich es ein, dass beim Drücken von ALT + TAB diese tolle graphische Animation kommt? Habe in den "systemsettings" (mich gruselt es noch immer bei diesem Namen) unter Arbeitsfläche - Arbeitsflächen-Effekte - Alle Effekte die Punkte "3D-Fenstergalerie", "3D-Fensterstapel" und "Kasten mit Minibildern" aktiviert, aber ALT + TAB zeigt weiterhin das dröge alte Menü...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Wie sieht es mit dem Häkchen bei "Verbesserte Fensterverwaltung" aus? Ist das gesetzt? Sonst fällt mir dazu nichts mehr ein. Gehen denn die anderen Effekte wie Schatten und Transparenz?

----------

## schachti

Hmm, nach der Umstellung von OpenGL auf XRender klappt es - seltsam, dass es mit OpenGL nicht geht...

----------

## schachti

ok, das Problem ist gelöst - war ein Problem mit einer X-Server-Konfiguration.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## temnozor

weiß jemand wie ich bei kde 4.1 die "taskbar" unten "autohide"?

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *temnozor wrote:*   

> weiß jemand wie ich bei kde 4.1 die "taskbar" unten "autohide"?

 

Ich glaube das funktioniert noch nicht in 4.1.

----------

## Carlo

 *schachti wrote:*   

> welcher Teufel da die Entwickler geritten hat, einen bewährten Namen einfach so aufzugeben und dann einen irreführenden neuen Namen zu vergeben...

 

Ich würde es eher irreführend finden, wenn für diesen Mist der Name KControl wiederverwendet worden wäre. Von der Benutzbarkeit ist die Abkehr von der Treeview eine kleine Katastrophe.

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Und da ist KDE 4.1 noch nichtmal in Portage (vielleicht auch deswegen, weil's dafür noch nicht "reif" ist?) ...

 

Nö. Einfach deswegen, weil nicht genug Leute mithelfen wollen. Es ist und war leider nie so, daß die Community uns die offenen Türen einrennt; Derzeit sind wir weit unterhalb der Besetzung, die eh schon immer am unteren Rande entlang geschrammt ist. Persönlich bin ich ehrlich gesagt mit KDE 3.5 ziemlich zufrieden und meine Interesse viel Zeit in Gentoo zu investieren, ist nicht mehr so da. Die nichts beitragenden Quengler stoßen bei mir eh auf Granit.

----------

## schachti

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   welcher Teufel da die Entwickler geritten hat, einen bewährten Namen einfach so aufzugeben und dann einen irreführenden neuen Namen zu vergeben... 
> 
> Ich würde es eher irreführend finden, wenn für diesen Mist der Name KControl wiederverwendet worden wäre.

 

Wieso? Zum einen trifft KControl den Zweck eher als Systemsettings, zum anderen ist es ein Name, an den sich die User gewöhnt haben...

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Nochmal eine kleine Frage... Kann ich die Position des Meldungsfensters irgendwie beeinflussen, dass bei neuen Nachrichten/Ereignissen in kopete/kmail erscheint?

Man kann es zwar an und aus schalten, aber wenn es an ist erscheint es immer am oberen Rand des Screens, etwas versetzt rechts von der Mitte. Ich hätte es aber lieber in einer Ecke des Bildschirms, finde jedoch keine passende Option... Gibt es die Option nicht oder nur noch keine Möglichkeit das grafisch einzustellen?

----------

## xraver

Es gibt ein plasmoid namens notifer (kann sein das ich es falsch geschrieben habe  :Wink: ) und das packst du dir unten in den Tray. Dann kommen die Messages bei kopete .z.b wieder unten wo du es gewohnt warst. Bin auch nur durch Zufall drauf gestossen. Mit einer der Grüde warum ich auf mein Laptop wieder Gentoo drauf mache. Bei Archlinux fehlt der Notifer einfach. (von sonstigen Schrott auf Arch Linux mal abgesehen  :Wink: )

----------

## franzf

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Geht's nur mir so, daß in Dolphin Zeichenfehler bei den Kürzeln für Verzeichnisse drin sind, wenn die Namen Umlaute enthalten? Sowas wie "Pers¸nlicher Ordner" oder "M¸lleimer" (ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das das richtige Zeichen ist, aber Dolphin zeigt für "ö" und "ü" das selbe falsche Zeichen an ... abgesehen davon schaut's ganz nett aus, hat aber schon noch paar Ecken und Kanten. Und meine Mühle ist zu lahm dafür, als daß es richtig Spaß machen würde 

 

Ich weiß nicht ob das damit zusammenhängt (denn ich hab das selbe Problem), aber irgendwie findet paludis  mein System Encoding nicht:

```
Scanning dependencies of target crashes-handbook                                                                                                                 

[270%] [270%] Generating index.cache.bz2                                                                                                                         

Generating index.cache.bz2                                                                                                                                       

kio_help4(20454) KLocalePrivate::initEncoding: Cannot resolve system encoding, defaulting to ISO 8859-1.                                                         

kio_help4(20452) KLocalePrivate::initEncoding: Cannot resolve system encoding, defaulting to ISO 8859-1. 
```

Ich verwende paludis mit den live-ebuilds. Drum kann ich nicht testen ob das mit portage genauso läuft.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## l3u

Ich hab KDE 4.1 mittlerweile nicht mehr drauf, und zwischendurch hab ich auch (endlich mal!) mein System auf UTF-8 umgestellt. Aber ich denke, daß es daran liegt, daß Dolphin ISO-8859-15-Zeichen als UTF-8 angezeigt hat; zumindest bekommt man die selben komischen  Kommas, wenn man z. B. eine (ordentliche!) ISO-8869-15-HTML-Seite mit Sonderzeichen speichert und dann das Encoding auf UTF-8 ändert.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Es gibt ein plasmoid namens notifer (kann sein das ich es falsch geschrieben habe ) und das packst du dir unten in den Tray. Dann kommen die Messages bei kopete .z.b wieder unten wo du es gewohnt warst. Bin auch nur durch Zufall drauf gestossen. Mit einer der Grüde warum ich auf mein Laptop wieder Gentoo drauf mache. Bei Archlinux fehlt der Notifer einfach. (von sonstigen Schrott auf Arch Linux mal abgesehen )

 

Danke für den Tipp!

Ich finde den Plasmoid allerdings nicht... In meiner Liste habe ich keinen derartigen - und ich hab alles installiert was das Overlay anbietet, ausser playground-plasma (weil das an einem Kompilierfehler scheitert  :Sad: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Ich finde den Plasmoid allerdings nicht... In meiner Liste habe ich keinen derartigen - und ich hab alles installiert was das Overlay anbietet, ausser playground-plasma (weil das an einem Kompilierfehler scheitert 

 

Das Notify-Applet steckt in playground.  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Jap, der Notify Plasmoid steckt im playground. Ich habe nun meine alte svn Version auf die stable 4.1 gebracht wo mir nun wiederum das playground Zeugs fehlt weill ich nur ein 9999 eubild gibt.

Kann ich 4.1 und svn zeugs mixen? IMHO waren die kde ordner ja 4.1 und svn - geht da das mixen?

Auch phonom-xine will bei mir net compilieren.

```
/usr/include/xine/buffer.h:679: Fehler: expected »=«, »,«, »;«, »asm« or »__attribute__« before »_x_is_fourcc«                         

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/phonon-xine-4.1.0/work/phonon-xine-4.1.0/phonon/xine/net_buf_ctrl.c: In Funktion »nbc_init«:                 

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/phonon-xine-4.1.0/work/phonon-xine-4.1.0/phonon/xine/net_buf_ctrl.c:550: Warnung: »xine_xmalloc« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /usr/include/xine/xineutils.h:624)                                                                                    

make[2]: *** [phonon/xine/CMakeFiles/phonon_xine.dir/net_buf_ctrl.o] Fehler 1                                                          

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...                                                                                 

make[1]: *** [phonon/xine/CMakeFiles/phonon_xine.dir/all] Fehler 2                                                                     

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...                                                                                 

Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/kcm_phonon.so                                                                                      

[ 90%] Built target kcm_phonon                                                                                                         

make: *** [all] Fehler 2    
```

Aber ist ja nur nebnsächlich.

Ich glaub ich wechsel bald doch wieder zur svn - die laufen irgendwie immer besser.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Kann ich 4.1 und svn zeugs mixen? IMHO waren die kde ordner ja 4.1 und svn - geht da das mixen?

 

Prinzipiell geht das natürlich. Allerdings nur solange sich die Plasma API nicht ändert (das wird sie aber bald, wenn nicht schon geschehen) und/oder das Notify-Applet nicht zu neue Funktionen verwendet.

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Auch phonom-xine will bei mir net compilieren.

 

Du hast sicher xine-lib-1.1.15 installiert. Bei mir funktioniert diese Version auch (noch) nicht. Ein downgrade auf 1.1.14-r1 hilft.

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich glaub ich wechsel bald doch wieder zur svn - die laufen irgendwie immer besser.

 

Nicht immer. Zeitweilig werden auch grössere Umbauten gemacht und dann kann man sich nicht gerade darauf verlassen das alles läuft.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## herwig

Weiß wer, wie man die Konsole "transparent" kriegt? Bei den Optionen steht bei mir, dass mein Windowmanager keine Transparenz unterstützt  :Shocked: 

Müssen da eventuell irgendwelche Effekte aktiviert werden?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *herwig wrote:*   

> Weiß wer, wie man die Konsole "transparent" kriegt? Bei den Optionen steht bei mir, dass mein Windowmanager keine Transparenz unterstützt 
> 
> Müssen da eventuell irgendwelche Effekte aktiviert werden?

 

dafür musst du die desktop effects im konfigurationsmenü von KDE aktivieren, gibts im unterpunkt (wer hätte es gedacht) "Desktop" im kontroll menü von KDE.

evtl musst du dann noch was aktivieren, aber wenn ich dann mit der rechten maustaste auf die titelleiste klicke kann ich einen "opacity" wert angeben oder mit dem scrollrad der maus den wert verändern.

@topic (mehr oder weniger...)

weiß einer wie ich meine geliebte switch-den-virtuellen-desktop-mit-mausrad-auf-dem-wallpaper funktion wieder hinbekomme? 

habt ihr auch manchmal das problem, dass nach einigen stunden KDE 4.1 betrieb das application launcher menü (benutze es in der klassischen ausführung) die programme einfach nicht mehr starten mag? weiß einer abhilfe? ist schon ziemlich nervig dann immer foo und bar aus der konsole zu starten....

und noch eine sache die mich ziemlich nervt ist das phonon scheinbar kein stereo -> surround sound kann. es greift wohl direkt auf die alsa devices zu und nicht auf mein virtuelles "default". weiß da vielleicht einer abhilfe?

mfg

----------

## Hilefoks

 *herwig wrote:*   

> Müssen da eventuell irgendwelche Effekte aktiviert werden?

 

Systemeinstellungen -> Arbeitsfläche -> Abeitsflächen-Effekte 

 - dort "Arbeitsflächeneffekte aktivieren" anwählen.

MfG

Hilefoks

EDIT: AmonAmarth war schneller  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wieso? Zum einen trifft KControl den Zweck eher als Systemsettings, zum anderen ist es ein Name, an den sich die User gewöhnt haben...

 

Die erste Behauptung wüde ich, gesetzt du meinst den Namen, so nicht unterschreiben. Die Benutzerschnittstelle ist eine völlig andere, da ist eine eigene Bezeichnung schon sinnvoll.

----------

## schachti

Gut, darüber lässt sich trefflich streiten - aber Fakt ist, dass man die wesentlichen Einstellungen, die man früher in KControl vornehmen konnte, nun plötzlich in Systemsettings vornehmen muss. Von daher hätte man zumindest einen entsprechenden Symlink oder was auch immer einplanen können, um die User, denen diese Umstellung entgangen ist (und welcher normale User liest sich beim Umstieg schon die Ausgabe von svn diff durch   :Wink: ), nicht im Regen stehen zu lassen...

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *schachti wrote:*   

> [...] Von daher hätte man zumindest einen entsprechenden Symlink oder was auch immer einplanen können, [...]

 

Genau das ist aber nicht die Aufgabe von KDE selbst, sondern wird und sollte den Distributoren überlassen bleiben.

KPDF, KGhostview und Co. gibt es auch nicht mehr - nun nutzt man dafür Okular (wenn man in der KDE Programm-Welt bleibt). KDE wird auch hier nicht auf die Idee kommen Symlinks anzubieten. Einem Distributor mit einer entsprechenden Zielgruppe steht es aber frei entsprechendes anzubieten. 

Über den Namen lässt sich natürlich streiten. Das will ich auch eigentlich gar nicht fortführen. Aber ist es nicht so das bestimmt >90% der KDE Nutzer diesen Unterschied nicht wahrnehmen werden.  Sie öffnen das "Startmenü", suchen nach etwas das nach "Einstellungen" klingt und klicken drauf. Ich denke den meisten (nicht gerade in diesem Forum, aber Allgemein) war der alte Name (kcontrol) ebenso wenig geläufig wie es der neue sein wird. Für die meisten war es einfach das "Kontrollzentrum" (natürlich nur im deutschsprachigen Raum  :Wink:  ).

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## alex00

Abgesehen von der Funktionalität gibt es schon News wie die Integration von KDE 4.1 in Portage voranschreitet? Wann können wir was erwarten?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Abgesehen von der Funktionalität gibt es schon News wie die Integration von KDE 4.1 in Portage voranschreitet? Wann können wir was erwarten?

 

was spricht dagegen bis dahin das kdesvn-portage overlay zu intallieren und den 4.1er slot zu demaskieren?

fortschritt? http://skrypuch.com/kde4/

hab ich in nem anderen thread aufgeschnappt....

----------

## alex00

Sehe ich das jetzt richtig dass k3b offizieller Teil von kde4 ist und nicht mehr eigenständig?

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Sehe ich das jetzt richtig dass k3b offizieller Teil von kde4 ist und nicht mehr eigenständig?

 

Definitionssache. Ja der Maintainer ist KDE-Entwickler und K3B wird im KDE Repository entwickelt. Somit ist es sehr nahe an KDE dran (ein Gegenbeispiel ist KMyMoney, das auf sf.net gehostet wird).

Aber K3B ist nicht in den Kernmodulen enthalten (kdebase, kdemultimedia, kdegraphics, etc.) sondern liegt in extragear (ähnlich wie amarok, kile, yakuake, ...). Extragear ist aber durchaus Teil von KDE, hat für Entwickler aber einige Vorteile (und natürlich auch Nachteile) gegenüber den Kernmodulen.

Kurzum - ja. Allerdings war das afaik auch schon in KDE 3 so.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich bin verwirrt: Wird k3b nicht inder Version4 dann k4b heissen?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich bin verwirrt: Wird k3b nicht inder Version4 dann k4b heissen?  

 

Nein. Die 3 steht nicht für die KDE Version, sondern für 3 mal B, also für KBBB. Un das wiederum steht für "KDE Burn Baby, Burn!".

----------

## schachti

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   [...] Von daher hätte man zumindest einen entsprechenden Symlink oder was auch immer einplanen können, [...] 
> 
> Genau das ist aber nicht die Aufgabe von KDE selbst, sondern wird und sollte den Distributoren überlassen bleiben.

 

ok, das sehe ich ein. Dennoch für den Benutzer verwirrend, dass es kcontrol weiterhin in KDE 4.1 gibt (zumindest bin ich während der Fehlersuche unter anderem auf http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.1/kdebase/runtime/kcontrol/ gestoßen, was immer es auch damit auf sich hat).

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KPDF, KGhostview und Co. gibt es auch nicht mehr - nun nutzt man dafür Okular (wenn man in der KDE Programm-Welt bleibt). KDE wird auch hier nicht auf die Idee kommen Symlinks anzubieten. Einem Distributor mit einer entsprechenden Zielgruppe steht es aber frei entsprechendes anzubieten. 
> 
> 

 

Wobei hier der Fall etwas anders liegt: Okular ist weit mehr als nur ein KPDF mit neuem Namen, Okular ist ein ziemlich mächtiges Programm, das die Funktionalitäten vieler verschiedener KDE 3.x Programme vereint. Systemsettings hingegen ist - zumindest meinem Eindruck als User nach, unter der Oberfläche mag es anders aussehen - lediglich ein Ersatz für KControl mit weitgehend identischen Funktionalitäten.

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Über den Namen lässt sich natürlich streiten. Das will ich auch eigentlich gar nicht fortführen. Aber ist es nicht so das bestimmt >90% der KDE Nutzer diesen Unterschied nicht wahrnehmen werden.  Sie öffnen das "Startmenü", suchen nach etwas das nach "Einstellungen" klingt und klicken drauf. Ich denke den meisten (nicht gerade in diesem Forum, aber Allgemein) war der alte Name (kcontrol) ebenso wenig geläufig wie es der neue sein wird. Für die meisten war es einfach das "Kontrollzentrum" (natürlich nur im deutschsprachigen Raum  ).
> 
> 

 

Gut, hier kommen vermutlich einfach mehrere Sachen zusammen: Aufgrund eines Fehlers in den ebuilds im Overlay taucht der entsprechende Eintrag nicht im Menü auf, es gibt weiterhin das Paket kde-base/kcontrol, so dass $USER natürlich davon ausgeht, dass auch das Programm weiterhin kcontrol heisst usw. Insgesamt wohl zu verbuchen unter "dumm gelaufen".

----------

## lutzlustig

Hallo allerseits,

das mit dem kdesvn-portage-Overlay funktioniert ja recht gut, ich habe aber ein kleines Verständnisproblem. 

Es gibt dort ja kde-4.1 und kde-svn. 

Angenommen, ich installiere per "emerge -vat @kde-4.1", wie kann ich das aktualisieren, ganz normal über "emerge -upvD world"?

Wie geht das bei kde-svn? Muß ich da immer alle Pakete emergen, weil man ja nie weiß was neu ist seit dem letzten emerge?

Ciao

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> das mit dem kdesvn-portage-Overlay funktioniert ja recht gut, ich habe aber ein kleines Verständnisproblem. 
> 
> Es gibt dort ja kde-4.1 und kde-svn. 
> ...

 

richtig, es werden die updates für kde 4.1 wie zb foo/kde-bar-4.1.1 oder ähnliches installiert wenn du den kompletten 4.1 slot demaskiert hast.

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie geht das bei kde-svn? Muß ich da immer alle Pakete emergen, weil man ja nie weiß was neu ist seit dem letzten emerge?
> 
> 

 

da gabs mal irgendwo ein bash script hier im forum von einem user, find das aber grad nicht auf die schnelle, entweder machst du das damit oder du benutzt das packet app-portage/update-live-ebuilds. das hab ich in irgend nem overlay mal gefunden und hat seine dienste immer recht gut getan. 

das tool/script erkennt automatisch die svn/git/cvs versionen die du installiert hast und checkt ob die ein update seit dem letzten kompilieren wiederfahren haben (was ja bei entwicker versionen häuftiger vorkommt) und compiliert ggf neu

hier das ebuild dazu:

```
 Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit git

DESCRIPTION="This is a program to update all files from various live repositories in portage"

HOMEPAGE="http://avuton.googlepages.com"

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://repo.or.cz/ule.git"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~ppc-macos ~s390 ~sh ~sparc ~sparc-fbsd ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"

SLOT="0"

IUSE=""

DEPENDS=">=app-shells/bash-3*

        app-admin/sudo

        sys-apps/findutils"

src_install() {

        insinto /etc/ule

        doins ule.conf

        dobin update-live-ebuilds

        doman doc/update-live-ebuilds.8

}

```

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *lutzlustig wrote:*   
> 
> Wie geht das bei kde-svn? Muß ich da immer alle Pakete emergen, weil man ja nie weiß was neu ist seit dem letzten emerge?
> ...

 

Disclaimer: Ich würde grundsätzlich nicht empfehlen KDE-SVN zu verwenden.

Wer es doch möchte dem würde ich empfehlen KDE-svn selbst (also direkt aus dem svn ohne Portage) zu bauen. Das ist nicht wirklich schwierig und hat den großen Vorteil das rekompilieren meist viel schneller ist, da nur die Teile wirklich rekompiliert werden die sich auch geändert haben (also nicht komplett kdelibs, sondern nur die Dateien die sich innerhalb von kdelibs geändert haben). Ein weiterer Vorteil ist vielleicht auch noch das es auf diese Weise auch sehr leicht ist weitere Programme aus KDE (z.B. aus playground oder von kde-apps.org) zu bauen. Ah - und noch ein wichtiger Vorteil ist das man, sollte die aktuelle Revision gerade nicht funktionieren, schnell und meist ohne stundenlanges rekompilieren schnell man ein paar Revisionen zurück gehen kann. Und zu guter Letzt kann so auch schnell mal einen Bug beheben.  :Wink: 

Nachteil ist nur: ein klein wenig Handarbeit alles einzurichten.

Ein solches Setup fahre ich schon recht lange und es ist wirklich kein großes Ding. Eine grobe (da nicht Gentoo-Spezifische) Anleitung dazu gibt es auf techbase.kde.org.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Josef.95

Wer dennoch Interesse am " app-portage/update-live-ebuilds" haben sollte,

es ist zb im "arcon" Overlay zu finden.

```
app-portage/update-live-ebuilds [1]

     Available versions:  (~)9999

     Homepage:            http://avuton.googlepages.com

     Description:         This is a program to update all files from various live repositories in portage

[1] "arcon" /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon
```

----------

## s.hase

Oder halt im mpd-Overlay. Ich verlinke hier mal zum entsprechenden Post. Leider wird das Skript nicht mehr weiter entwickelt, aber einige Funktionen werden wohl in portage einfließen (oder sind schon?).

----------

## Finswimmer

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Oder halt im mpd-Overlay. Ich verlinke hier mal zum entsprechenden Post. Leider wird das Skript nicht mehr weiter entwickelt, aber einige Funktionen werden wohl in portage einfließen (oder sind schon?).

 

Ich hatte/habe ein ähnliches Skript, welches aber nach dem Umstieg des kedsvn-Overlays von portage nach paludis auch erstmal eine Überarbeitung benötigt.

Generell ist das Problem bei diesen Updates folgendes (ich bleibe mal bei KDE):

Es gibt 3 Pakete:

kdelibs

kget

kuickshow

Nun wird bei kdelibs etwas an des Sources geändert, somit wird kdelibs neu-emerged.

Keiner kann dir aber sagen, ob durch das Update von kdelibs nicht neue Funktionen auch in kget hinzukommen, da evtl kget auf Daten aus kdelibs zurückgreift.

Dementsprechend ist es gut möglich (bei mir in der Praxis war das aber nie der Fall), dass du durch solche abgespeckten Updates wichitge Funktionen nicht mitbekommst.

Tobi

----------

## s.hase

Also update-live-ebuilds funktioniert mir "normalen" Live-Ebuilds ganz gut. Bei den Live-Ebuils aus dem kdesvn-portage overlay gab es auch fast keine Probleme. Was da Probleme gemacht hat waren Ebuilds die sich einen speziellen Revisionsstand aus dem SVN-Repository geholt haben, wie es z.B. bei amarok der Fall war und bei k3b noch ist. Bis zu KDE-4.1 hatte ich ich die KDE-svn Ebuilds + update-live-ebuilds genutzt und hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme (außer halt die oben genannten). Sonst habe ich nur noch ein paar selbst geschriebene Live-Ebuilds (SVN und darcs) und die funktionieren zum Glück auch ohne Probleme.

@Finswimmer: Ob das Problem so auch bei update-live-ebuilds weiß ich jetzt gar nicht. Wenn ist es mir nie aufgefallen, aber da ich jetzt auch nur noch die Release Version von KDE nutze kann ich das auch nicht mehr testen. Eventuell tritt das auch mit update-live-ebuilds auf, k.A..

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nun wird bei kdelibs etwas an des Sources geändert, somit wird kdelibs neu-emerged.
> 
> Keiner kann dir aber sagen, ob durch das Update von kdelibs nicht neue Funktionen auch in kget hinzukommen, da evtl kget auf Daten aus kdelibs zurückgreift.

 

Kein gutes Beispiel da kdelibs seit KDE 4.0.0 binärkompatibel sein muss. Das bedeutet das ein Programm das mit einer älteren kdelibs-Version funktioniert, auch mit einer neueren Version funktionieren wird.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## schachti

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Wer es doch möchte dem würde ich empfehlen KDE-svn selbst (also direkt aus dem svn ohne Portage) zu bauen. Das ist nicht wirklich schwierig und hat den großen Vorteil das rekompilieren meist viel schneller ist, da nur die Teile wirklich rekompiliert werden die sich auch geändert haben (also nicht komplett kdelibs, sondern nur die Dateien die sich innerhalb von kdelibs geändert haben).

 

Dafür sorgt bei mir ccache - dadurch wird das schon eine ganze Ecke beschleunigt.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Dafür sorgt bei mir ccache - dadurch wird das schon eine ganze Ecke beschleunigt.

 

Ich war geneigt zu schreiben "ganz sicher nicht!". Stimmt natürlich so nicht - möglicherweise beschleunigt ccache es ein klein wenig. Aber auch mit ccache wird es bei dir sicher immer noch 10 mal so lange dauern wie bei mir.  :Wink: 

Einige der Gründe die mir spontan einfallen:dein Cache ist sicher nicht gross genug.

ccache braucht eine MD5-Summe um zu erkennen ob sich eine Datei verändert hat. Diese MD5 wird aus den Ergebnis des Präprozessors erzeugt. Das bedeutet aber das der Präprozessor auch bei jedem Build ausgeführt wird.

Qt und KDE generieren beim kompilieren sehr viele Quell-Dateien automatisch. So z.B. den Sourcecode für die *.ui Dateien (Qt Designer).

Das fertige Kompilat wird komplett installiert, auch wenn sich die bereits installierte Datei nicht von der neuen unterscheidet.

Selbst wenn sich also nicht eine Datei verändert hat und dein Cache groß genug ist werden trotzdem alle automatisch generierten Dateien neu generiert, der Präprozessor erneut über die Quell-Dateien gejagt und alle Dateien neu installiert.

Du kannst es gerne mal selbst testen. Bau kdelibs 2x neu. Wenn sich in der Zwischenzeit nichts verändert hat (bei mir also wenn ich kein svn up ausführe) dauert der zweite Build:

```
real    0m28.053s

user    0m20.902s

sys     0m4.835s
```

Wesentlicher ist aber natürlich der Fall das es Änderungen gab. kdebase bekam z.B. gerade folgende updates:

```
U    apps/konqueror/src/konqmainwindow.cpp

U    workspace/libs/plasma/popupapplet.h  

U    workspace/libs/plasma/datacontainer.h

U    workspace/libs/plasma/popupapplet.cpp

U    workspace/libs/plasma/applet.cpp     

U    workspace/libs/plasma/extenderitem.cpp

U    workspace/kwin/effects/sphere_config.ui

U    workspace/kwin/effects/cylinder.cpp    

U    workspace/kwin/effects/cylinder_config.ui

U    workspace/kwin/effects/cylinder_config.cpp

U    workspace/kwin/effects/sphere_config.cpp  

U    workspace/kwin/effects/sphere.cpp         

U    workspace/plasma/shells/desktop/backgrounddialog.cpp

U    workspace/plasma/shells/desktop/BackgroundDialog.ui 

U    workspace/plasma/applets/libplasmaclock/clockapplet.cpp

U    workspace/plasma/applets/trash/trash.cpp               

U    workspace/plasma/applets/trash/trash.h                 

U    workspace/plasma/applets/trash/CMakeLists.txt          

U    workspace/plasma/design/widgets
```

Selbst hier dauert ein "time cmakekde" bei mir lediglich:

```
real    1m36.013s

user    1m29.334s

sys     0m15.598s
```

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## mv

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Dafür sorgt bei mir ccache - dadurch wird das schon eine ganze Ecke beschleunigt. 
> 
> Ich war geneigt zu schreiben "ganz sicher nicht!". Stimmt natürlich so nicht - möglicherweise beschleunigt ccache es ein klein wenig. Aber auch mit ccache wird es bei dir sicher immer noch 10 mal so lange dauern wie bei mir. ;-)

 

Ich habe jetzt keine Lust ein Timing zu machen, aber der Faktor 10 ist sicherlich deutlich übertrieben. Mit ccache wird es etwas länger dauern, wobei der Unterschied hauptsächlich vom IO des Rechners abhängt und daher auch schon bei langsamen Rechnern nicht sehr spürbar sein muss.

 *Quote:*   

> 1. dein Cache ist sicher nicht gross genug.

 

Das ist eine Konfigurationsfrage und wieviel man außer kde noch emergt. Der Default von 2G reicht schon für eine ganze Menge.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. [...] Das bedeutet aber das der Präprozessor auch bei jedem Build ausgeführt wird.

 

Ja, das dürfte in der Zeit den Hauptunterschied ausmachen. Da vieles aber der Plattencache abfängt (es sind ja z.B. immer wieder die selben Header-Dateien) und Preprozessing sehr schnell geht, fällt das nicht so sehr ins Gewicht, wie man zunächst meinen könnte.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Qt und KDE generieren beim kompilieren sehr viele Quell-Dateien automatisch. So z.B. den Sourcecode für die *.ui Dateien (Qt Designer).

 

Das Kompilieren dieser Dateien wird genauso gecached. Nur die Zeit für das Generieren der Dateien kommt u.U. hinzu.

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Das fertige Kompilat wird komplett installiert.

 

Auch das kostet etwas Zeit, aber dafür werden auch obsolete Dateien entfernt, die anders für Ärger sorgen könnten.

 *Quote:*   

> Wesentlicher ist aber natürlich der Fall das es Änderungen gab.

 

Eben: Je mehr Änderungen, desto mehr schrumpft der Performance-Unterschied zwischen den beiden Methoden. Der "worst-case" für den Vergleich bei ccache ist, dass es keine Änderung gab, denn da macht ccache alles umsonst. Wurde hingegen eine Header-Datei geändert, die von fast allem benutzt wird (oder sehr viele einzelne Dateien), so muss man mit beiden Methoden praktisch alles neu machen, und es gibt keinen relevanten Unterschied.

Edit: Wenn eine Änderung wieder rückgängig gemacht wird (keine Ahnung, wie oft das bei KDE vorkommt), kann ccache sogar deutlich besser abschneiden, als wenn man sich nur auf die Timestamps verlässt. Bei Rückgängigmachen einer Änderung in einem Header-File, das von allem inkludiert wird, kann das m.E. durchaus den Faktor 50 (bei langsamen Rechnern) ausmachen.

----------

## schachti

Also bei mir ist es mit ccache hinreichend schnell. Mag sein, dass es mit der direkten Art noch schneller geht, dafür finde ich es über portage bequemer und sauberer - das Paketmanagement eines Betriebssystem ist schließlich zum Benutzen da und sollte nicht umgangen werden.   :Wink: 

Der Cache für ccache liegt auf einer separaten, 5 GB großen Partition (derzeit ca. 4 GB davon belegt), und ich habe 4 GB RAM, so dass - wie mv schon schreibt - viele Quellcodedateien sicher im RAM liegen.

----------

## alex00

Wenn man sich in

http://skrypuch.com/kde4/

den aktuellen Stand ansieht so sieht man, dass eigentlich alles fertig ist, bis auf die Programme die extra erstellt werden (zB k3b, kile, digikam, ...).

Warum ist dann KDE 4.1.(1) noch nicht in portage?

----------

## dr.socke

Moin,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn man sich in
> 
> http://skrypuch.com/kde4/
> ...

 

Wirf mal einen Blick in http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=summary , du wirst sehen, das immer noch Änderungen an den ebuilds, Manifests vorgenommen werden.

Es dauert also noch etwas   :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Hier zwei Blog-Einträge von Planet KDE zu dem Thema:

http://blog.cryos.net/archives/189-KDE-4.1-Gentoo-Ebuilds.html

http://blog.cryos.net/archives/190-An-Update-on-the-Gentoo-KDE-4.1-Ebuilds.html

----------

## root_tux_linux

Seit Monaten kein KDE4 und kein KDE 3.5.10 im Tree.

Wenn man sich beschwert hiesst es benutz die Overlays o.ä. 

Langsam ist es nervig.  :Sad: 

----------

## l3u

Die Sache mit KDE 4 ist einfach ein Witz, ist sicher nicht gut für das eh schon angeschlagene Image und sorgt für zunehmenden Unmut in der Community. Egal wie und egal warum es immer noch keine ebuilds für KDE 4.1.1 (punkt-1-punkt-1!) gibt. Die KDE-4.0-ebuilds, die nie für Endbenutzer gedacht waren, waren sofort im Tree ... Manchmal find ich's schade, daß Gentoo die wirklich einzige Linuxdistribution dieser Art ist, die so flexibel und trotzdem benutzbar ist.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Seit Monaten kein KDE4 und kein KDE 3.5.10 im Tree.
> 
> Wenn man sich beschwert hiesst es benutz die Overlays o.ä. 
> 
> Langsam ist es nervig. 

 

3.5.10 ist heute eingetroffen laut cia.vc wurde am 26.08. veröffentlicht, gab aber ein paar probleme so wie ich das in einem bug report gelesen habe. von daher find ich das durchaus in ordnung dass mit der einführung in den offiziellen portage tree gewartet wurde.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Seit Monaten kein KDE4 und kein KDE 3.5.10 im Tree.
> 
> Wenn man sich beschwert hiesst es benutz die Overlays o.ä. 
> 
> Langsam ist es nervig.  
> ...

 

```
gentoo angelus # emerge -pvuD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                          * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ksirc/ksirc-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 1e09adfd4ee6514f66f576cb059d30b49d0c2d5d

 * Expected: c4205e9fdb3fc9142a0dfdf540fa761531aa6e4c

n * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/knotes/knotes-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: afa10c6a3e95c3a3be3a8f98bbd1871f05368e1b

 * Expected: 286dcab56c0a8bb9f47e55db7019a5891cff102f

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kcalc/kcalc-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: ac69002af39b9844ca098122bea670cdfd940279

 * Expected: 7b852fdf84bbae9a172862c696082620b476084d

a * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 55ca854e89246074376eba7c80b0714f6b92ad01

 * Expected: 9e4ab2f46af5693ea1f17dc7fa010fb8e9393af3

t * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kooka/kooka-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 707

 * Expected: 708

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kate/kate-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 3a9bdcbebc35afd5c11157a76549e17009017356

 * Expected: 231e15b8837116f3981243a568371a48fb7fc363

  * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 3febc3924f359c154c1b3f568afa0476d905215c

 * Expected: 9dd2a37c8268e902eb272111e7d879c96ad6dba9

r * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdesktop/kdesktop-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1628

 * Expected: 1631

t * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kscreensaver/kscreensaver-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: cc3f70b861a0591ae2f3a36f88c1c8ff7779a0c8

 * Expected: ddca65d6ca69be347ba3996c2abdf3aa27e988b0

t * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/khotkeys/khotkeys-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 9dd3f20c7af49b734fe2b4903cd729792e4e1a05

 * Expected: 80fa6f17f0337843323593149dcfb0aab84c173c

e * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kxkb/kxkb-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: f533cd7be3ca45ac2e6f4fc570711b7960cb245e

 * Expected: 64a6c861a9b8ee9ad8db04f0db6d5fdc4056cc06

b * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kontact/kontact-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: e83511866b41908954873ab1acaba40fb97e1c98

 * Expected: 71d2246ea0f72bfadb1d0b592a057eaf866ab544

  * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdepasswd/kdepasswd-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 15d05d143e7ba13200790a49aac3c941eeeb0c63

 * Expected: 33de8a70b7a79312bca5a2e7e5cc181353442972

s * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kmail/kmail-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 68af4ccedc0e9ff3fe4e92f5591beb1158a91a65

 * Expected: 7e678c1ca8e405eb233e599c0dcb466c317fd5d8

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kgpg/kgpg-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: d8b5e7e7c4012aa548c72353807ea434af4109cb

 * Expected: 7da127173dc538755ce45bb1c7341fad9077bcfc

  * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdeprint/kdeprint-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: dc455a9d75287ad6e65e1ab54c30e080084fdc28

 * Expected: 6e2d086f13bac7e6164e0dae168b82fa214de7ec

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kfloppy/kfloppy-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 1655a86898ebeee59114e92fc761bac0f33ddbd1

 * Expected: 89c272aebdea957a8788db02a458b34b52955a68

r * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kwin/kwin-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 696

 * Expected: 699

o * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 47b98b98aa4dc0cd4a7b6ab193a583756b27e522

 * Expected: 2541bcfe8fed1c998237dcbfd58fd7ce52e714ff

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/nsplugins/nsplugins-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 3aaedad2b790b3a5e0532419f16d90813109775e

 * Expected: a7a055248baeffb0efb01a17aadf6bdc6867f9b6

e * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ksnapshot/ksnapshot-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 33116be4d7969ac1d3e6dea91b33347c76a66d6c

 * Expected: eef151de7a34251c02e4e00148b8f3fbdb717b1f

h * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kmenuedit/kmenuedit-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: d905295f7e27476058e988a5ec96cffd8ef30002

 * Expected: f90abd4539a3e817d3f9082494b4f9a272ff2731

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ksysguard/ksysguard-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 662

 * Expected: 664

t * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/krdc/krdc-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 2cc99e9f8db88d299f79d0230cb04cea0ba8bdf3

 * Expected: 8bb1a2287b3c43eb9e87092c16ee392d1cba03da

  * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kmix/kmix-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 1aa11c0f63218884fc280c7b4b002278cc92b99d

 * Expected: 9b5be82d4221490423e966df060da2da48a71a60

A * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/klipper/klipper-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: a851c693d8b81b2ea685b2b32aa255779f5e8bfa

 * Expected: aa957aea274a9a4bb574ad76bf1eb22089279287

 A * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdesu/kdesu-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 521

 * Expected: 520

  t * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/konsole/konsole-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: d02c04de75e9c9abf46571bf4e4b996e10b301c0

 * Expected: 895d346cfbf9e7baa5c4633b0f175158696ce321

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/superkaramba/superkaramba-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 2c05bae82044b798cb37d2b2e67ee43df88f4e9b

 * Expected: b7b2f543a80090f38bc3c449324c732c7e6b387b

  e * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-startkde/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 129bed36c79475cc6fa1ad2bcccbf8fe2301b500

 * Expected: c66c397899bb574d2a133f876a1ead24fb3b3c1f

  r * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kget/kget-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: fc529240048dd2fb1dda8ec22f5d42f16a5d5af2

 * Expected: 966fc5af543a96e06728a78a70ea828c3141f2c0

 y * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kopete/kopete-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 4007

 * Expected: 4011

   * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 67c1539269bc49b3e0ddf8a678cef7fd17b8c076

 * Expected: 520a476907ef732c63eaa0855c6d46200cb7c906

 i * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ark/ark-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 51bd992dc633ea8ff6a5b6c8a3306d3487822fcd

 * Expected: 088b0e3b2ac8a048b548a789aceb4819e5361e29

 s * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 7284

 * Expected: 7287

   * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kaddressbook/kaddressbook-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 3f5e328a92df11b3c284aff63b6ceaf8186ced5f

 * Expected: 0de10c05a12ac9cf0c5f0df111a4350133e25628

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 03d9a7d41c917ead8ce9c17bd41331785848f125

 * Expected: bb0485be2b6e64b5b435fc4d9f3570a8249f223d

  e * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kpdf/kpdf-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 3d9091192b2c15171678d96bbd19a20611a87169

 * Expected: 358297ed7c0e0d52319c2b6361a23df9dfdbf820

  t * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-data/kdebase-data-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: fe6023c1a55317146ee5309c92935b50fe35e429

 * Expected: bb2260bef7270857b5d291eb95fc9502ee620b5d

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdm/kdm-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: b6800bb62cd8d3fee36b2573f4955fecb656343a

 * Expected: 4f38a1e18a62613fb9c5a8c2311fa1c6a49e7f00

          t * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 2692

 * Expected: 2691

    x * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kcontrol/kcontrol-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 419246cba9764df309ba02c8f81bf6764e010aad

 * Expected: c793941fb654e987ba46a467908b8dac2ab3483f

 p * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kcminit/kcminit-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: a029cca5b6f2e32f5fc2aaf954e0cf422dce2275

 * Expected: ab725cfbd46cb86b0196228824fe998ed104084a

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkonq/libkonq-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: fca65b6426f388a9453a12b4e31562822a0e3142

 * Expected: 52c65f9cbfc02e27d567f224408306ed2c171672

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kicker/kicker-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 10a685d7a0076bc1fd9138c301628109e472ef5b

 * Expected: 9a7b32366df13d0607e58535c7df7c03bfc0ae2e

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/khelpcenter/khelpcenter-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 641b574e4985d1fbae9ecb7ead229fa0d425f0fb

 * Expected: 6c3c22d5182660f38e017e99b5a8054d4d22ca8d

    t * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkdepim/libkdepim-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 45474cfa7dffc8371522b09c758856047f04b028

 * Expected: 0384ded8faed2efa2a8012188adb7f9b8757a451

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkdenetwork/libkdenetwork-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 9fe9296a910fe29ba73fb7918eaa2997a05ccbbb

 * Expected: b6ae396fb0f787afb3a02dbbe2613589f58f628f

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkcal/libkcal-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 0d4c5ab6b0067253751ad933741a6bc0a3bd305a

 * Expected: 2fcc85ef3c84050d6c6a4d9eb301eaa093d6cdb3

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/certmanager/certmanager-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 0ba974945ce9f3ef3709c05ee9aaa52fb023c8d8

 * Expected: 354ae34c95ba08d8aafe54e63bc7ba95d12662b9

a * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ktnef/ktnef-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 0fbbb8e475106135d6496bdf5ac415ee4bde24bc

 * Expected: 4c99938f252474725263ab637687177be9d154c2

t * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kpersonalizer/kpersonalizer-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: c1aef689679b6b574fdbe0836fe595a992e852bd

 * Expected: ecd0b21d147e8101211b4ff6e2af3ff9d07d9b39

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ksmserver/ksmserver-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 64b5ad27d8710ae99682248232ca4a06b4a8bab3

 * Expected: ae79c3438db8b84c0c0e3b3ccf2ae7d683aeaf58

i * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ksplashml/ksplashml-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 18a790d3061d421b7a788fae32eef8225f867815

 * Expected: 627cebbdff6da27b579b760dda5fb6b821261a89

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kreadconfig/kreadconfig-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: b9eef59cd8d8182c347cdb920198553f450c070d

 * Expected: c4448dccfb092986e7c51000f3826fcd98fb8b88

  * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/konqueror/konqueror-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 13541d1e091107e7db07041dda82279c512ed6a6

 * Expected: 9a5948c8fda21ea4b2c38dd4c65be1a1999de9b1

n * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kfind/kfind-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 35785c7af02439e080e27e0fe4de114632a3204a

 * Expected: cdc678e4456ce661d114b7ab469dfa39c4af50bb

  * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kghostview/kghostview-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: a7273dcdfe700f9b1ebace3c19994f1472b0a3c8

 * Expected: 48ff21551fc67026ffe06a591d48541449ba21b7

i * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/mimelib/mimelib-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: f100db9b49e5794325a11632757996ddc6668615

 * Expected: e4a7e20a185947689270e32f847ada20e73e547e

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libksieve/libksieve-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: cf7b4249ad3291e7209ee07fa01666e60f3bccc1

 * Expected: 89b2a1f53ee28b75c22fac32a71150bc1d7fbaba

  * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkpgp/libkpgp-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 0c73ba1d75f6eda4c754820a81835e4d4071487a

 * Expected: 59f430abbe2d71cf22d72aa59c659ba2c5ae5feb

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kmailcvt/kmailcvt-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 9c468e04cfb1b0a3d9745ad780fbff112373e7f6

 * Expected: 34ac2bd0cbdbb69854994c9ad4bed56e48afc8a5

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 9d9c1004055a6bc97c9a3e46c5d240ca1b80c3dc

 * Expected: 4fdbd5743d47f8815320a5af5e3b81c8dc6362d9

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkpimidentities/libkpimidentities-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 1fafbe4a33732b117b5564c8bfb6637935b1af96

 * Expected: f66fff68538449d55ef5a88c95b9f08a5133416a

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkmime/libkmime-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 8473f64dc551801872bf90c1d55014eab4c45621

 * Expected: 8244af3bee0681399f500e64445a13dbadaa63a6

o * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kcheckpass/kcheckpass-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 3e653548925804d955ad3a479c31a20145f67ee3

 * Expected: 225f7dc11eb447b815dfbca0358e77df1b9f2574

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdialog/kdialog-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 659

 * Expected: 662

h * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkscan/libkscan-3.5.10.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 443

 * Expected: 444

      ... done!

```

Soviel zu KDE 3.5.10  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Die Sache mit KDE 4 ist einfach ein Witz, ist sicher nicht gut für das eh schon angeschlagene Image und sorgt für zunehmenden Unmut in der Community. Egal wie und egal warum es immer noch keine ebuilds für KDE 4.1.1 (punkt-1-punkt-1!) gibt. Die KDE-4.0-ebuilds, die nie für Endbenutzer gedacht waren, waren sofort im Tree ... Manchmal find ich's schade, daß Gentoo die wirklich einzige Linuxdistribution dieser Art ist, die so flexibel und trotzdem benutzbar ist.

 

dito

(Ich muß mich outen. Ich überbrücke die Wartezeit mit XP. Hätte nicht gedacht, das es so lange dauert.)

----------

## musv

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Seit Monaten kein KDE4 und kein KDE 3.5.10 im Tree.
> 
> Wenn man sich beschwert hiesst es benutz die Overlays o.ä. 

 

Dann versuch Dich halt mal am kde-svn-Overlay. Funktioniert bei mir ganz prächtig. Auf meinen Rechner sind einige KDE-Sachen der Version 4.1.1 installiert. Allerdings: 

Amarok-1.90 ist noch unbrauchbar (schmiert ab, wenn ich die Sammlung erfassen will)

Quanta wurde noch nicht auf KDE-4 umgesetzt, bzw. ist noch nicht erhältlich

Kdevelop scheint auch noch nicht vernünftig zu laufen. In der 4.1. ist es auch noch nicht drin. In der SVN-Version hatte ich schon was gefunden. 

Drucken geht bei mir mit den KDE4-Apps noch nicht (Okular z.B.)

Soll heißen, bei der  4.1.1 sieht man schon enorme Fortschritte zu 4.0.x. Aber für den normalen Einsatz vollkommen auf KDE4-Basis ist das Ganze noch lange nicht geeignet. Da gibt's noch viel zu tun.

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Quanta wurde noch nicht auf KDE-4 umgesetzt, bzw. ist noch nicht erhältlich

 

Das hab ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen, stimmt aber so nicht:

http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdewebdev/quanta/

Zugegebenermaßen ist schon länger nichts gemacht worden, aber es existiert und ist erhältlich  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Soviel zu KDE 3.5.10 

 

Naja, ich arbeite nunmal nicht 100% fehlerfrei, daher ist's eh noch eine kurze Zeit maskiert.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Zugegebenermaßen ist schon länger nichts gemacht worden, aber es existiert und ist erhältlich 

 

Was man auch immer darunter versteht...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Seit Monaten kein KDE4 und kein KDE 3.5.10 im Tree.
> 
> Wenn man sich beschwert hiesst es benutz die Overlays o.ä.  
> 
> Dann versuch Dich halt mal am kde-svn-Overlay. Funktioniert bei mir ganz prächtig. Auf meinen Rechner sind einige KDE-Sachen der Version 4.1.1 installiert. Allerdings: 
> ...

 

Es geht genau darum das wir (zumindest ich) es im Tree haben wollen.  :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Es geht genau darum das wir (zumindest ich) es im Tree haben wollen. 

 

ich weiß ja nicht ob ich etwas schwer von begriff bin, aber worin siehst du den unterschied in den ebuilds, die in den portage tree kommen, im vergleich zu denen aus dem overlay? mir ist bekannt das da einiges mit EAPI-2 rumgewurschelt wird, aber als einfacher benutzer und nicht-gentoo-dev macht das doch zunächst keinen unterschied oder?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *musv wrote:*   

> Amarok-1.90 ist noch unbrauchbar (schmiert ab, wenn ich die Sammlung erfassen will)

 

same here, allerdings hat das mit der version die davor im overlay war (glaube das war 1.64...) gut funktioniert, auch wenn noch nicht mit mysql unterstützung

----------

## l3u

Haben die nicht die MySQL-Unterstützung rausgeschmissen?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Haben die nicht die MySQL-Unterstützung rausgeschmissen?

 

ich hab gelesen das die ncoh in arbeit sein soll, alternativ wollen sie scheinbar auch eine art zwischending zwischen mysql und sqlite implementieren. (schnelle datenbank ohne benötigte konfiguration)

mich würde der wegfall einer zentralen datenbank schon etwas nerven da ich mit mehreren benutzer accounts die selbe datenbank verwenden möchte

----------

## dertobi123

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Es geht genau darum das wir (zumindest ich) es im Tree haben wollen. 

 

Zwischen "haben wollen" und "was daran tun" gibt es einen kleinen, aber feinen, Unterschied.

----------

## l3u

Ebenso wie zwischen "Was daran tun wollen" und "Was daran tun dürfen". Aber egal ... (also nicht, daß ich im Speziellen jetzt was daran tun "könnte"!)

----------

## dertobi123

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ebenso wie zwischen "Was daran tun wollen" und "Was daran tun dürfen". Aber egal ... (also nicht, daß ich im Speziellen jetzt was daran tun "könnte"!)

 

Becoming a developer

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Es geht genau darum das wir (zumindest ich) es im Tree haben wollen.  
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht ob ich etwas schwer von begriff bin, aber worin siehst du den unterschied in den ebuilds, die in den portage tree kommen, im vergleich zu denen aus dem overlay? mir ist bekannt das da einiges mit EAPI-2 rumgewurschelt wird, aber als einfacher benutzer und nicht-gentoo-dev macht das doch zunächst keinen unterschied oder?

 

Umständliches hinzufügen und dann wieder entfernen der Overlays?

Jetzt kann man sicher sagen, dass es kein Aufwand wäre mit den Overlays oder keinen grossen. Trotzdem warten Leute lieber auf die Aufnahme in den Tree oder nutzen gar solange ein anderes System.

Geht ja nicht nur mir so... Siehe andere Postings, siehe Englisches Forum, siehe Bug-Reports (kde 4.1). 

Mal ne Frage am Rande was soll das mit der EAPI-2? Was für Vorteile soll das überhaupt bringen? KDE 4.0 - KDE 4.0.5 war ja auch im Tree und da gabs auch kein EAPI-2 "gewuschel", dass selbe bei den Overlays?

----------

## manuels

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Trotzdem warten Leute lieber auf die Aufnahme in den Tree oder nutzen gar solange ein anderes System.

 

Ich versteh diese Diskussion immer noch nicht: Was ist daran so schlimm, dass es in einem Overlay liegt?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Mal ne Frage am Rande was soll das mit der EAPI-2? Was für Vorteile soll das überhaupt bringen? KDE 4.0 - KDE 4.0.5 war ja auch im Tree und da gabs auch kein EAPI-2 "gewuschel", dass selbe bei den Overlays?

 

womöglich aus ähnlichen beweggründen wie damals vor ca. 1mio jahren ein humanoid auf dem planeten erde mit stöcken und brettchen rum"gewuschelt" hat bis es warm wurde, um dann einen fortschritt in der entwicklung der menschheitsgeschichte hervorzurufen!   :Laughing: 

----------

## ok

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Soviel zu KDE 3.5.10 :) 
> 
> Naja, ich arbeite nunmal nicht 100% fehlerfrei, daher ist's eh noch eine kurze Zeit maskiert.
> 
> 

 

Bin wg. 3.5.10 auf split ebuilds umgestiegen. Hat alles ohne Probleme compiliert und sieht soweit ganz gut aus...

----------

## Terrere

Hallo zusammen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich versteh diese Diskussion immer noch nicht: Was ist daran so schlimm, dass es in einem Overlay liegt?
> 
> 

 

Ich mag Overlay's nicht, da könnt ich ja mein Gentoo gleich meinem Nachbar zum administrieren geben.

Warning: Overlays may contain low quality ebuilds and may break things, so use at your own risk.

,,,steht so im Wiki. Für mich sind Overlay's nichts anderes, als wen ich mal ein ebuild würd schreiben, und glaubt mir, das wollt ihr nicht, hehe.

Zu KDE 4.x:

Ich warte auch schon brennend drauf, muss aber dazu sagen; lieber in den tree damit, wen es auch Sinn hat. Was nutzt mir KDE Oberfläche, wenn ich dann doch Gnomeprogramme (seitenhieb) starten/benützen muss. Kenne zwar den Stand nicht, diesbezüglich an laufenden Tools, also nicht böse sein, Programmierer, aber ich will eine volle, lauffähige, Umgebung. KDE3 setzt die Latte hoch. Wen ich schon nur lese, Amarok ohne MySQL, mir egal ob mit supahyperschnellereseigenes, ich will MySQL.

Warte ich halt, (mein KDE lauft ja super), aber brennend.

bye

----------

## Carlo

 *ok wrote:*   

> Bin wg. 3.5.10 auf split ebuilds umgestiegen. Hat alles ohne Probleme compiliert und sieht soweit ganz gut aus...

 

Also genauso wie bei mir.  :Wink:  Danke für die positive Rückmeldung. Ich habe es mal demaskiert.

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warning: Overlays may contain low quality ebuilds and may break things, so use at your own risk.
> 
> ,,,steht so im Wiki.

 

Der Aussage kann ich einiges abgewinnen. Aber bitte nicht vergessen, daß gentoo-wiki.com unabhäging von gentoo.org ist und ähnliches eben über dieses Wiki gesagt werden kann.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Quanta wurde noch nicht auf KDE-4 umgesetzt, bzw. ist noch nicht erhältlich Das hab ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen, stimmt aber so nicht:
> 
> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdewebdev/quanta/
> 
> Zugegebenermaßen ist schon länger nichts gemacht worden, aber es existiert und ist erhältlich 

 Quanta ist noch lange nicht fertig und wurde daher weder mit KDE 4.0 noch mit 4.1 ausgeliefert (wie auch einige weitere Programme). Ob es zu 4.2 fertig sein wird mag ich auch noch bezweifeln.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Kdevelop scheint auch noch nicht vernünftig zu laufen. In der 4.1. ist es auch noch nicht drin. In der SVN-Version hatte ich schon was gefunden.

 KDevelop ist noch nicht fertig und die svn-Version benötigt KDE 4.2. Allerdings läuft KDevelop schon recht stabil, ist aber wirklich noch nicht fertig.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Amarok-1.90 ist noch unbrauchbar (schmiert ab, wenn ich die Sammlung erfassen will)

 Auch hier ist die svn-Version schon ganz brauchbar.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Josef.95

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soviel zu KDE 3.5.10 

 Hättest du für diese Software bezahlt hätte ich deine Kritik durchaus verstehen können  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ansonsten tue selbst etwas dafür das es besser wird!

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Quote:*   

> Hättest du für diese Software bezahlt hätte ich deine Kritik durchaus verstehen können 
> 
>  Ansonsten tue selbst etwas dafür das es besser wird!

 

Kommunikation?

Kritik ist nicht immer negativ und wenn du jedem immer nur Zucker in den "Podex" pustest wird sich auch nix ändern.

Davon abgesehen, beim ersten Satz frag ich mich echt ob ich das nächste mal noch was Spenden soll.

 *Quote:*   

> Zwischen "haben wollen" und "was daran tun" gibt es einen kleinen, aber feinen, Unterschied.

 

Ja, die Devs opfern Zeit und Know How, keine Frage!

Aber mich solchen Sätzen schadet man dem Image von Gentoo noch mehr!

Warum?

Weil es sich anhört wie: "Ich bin Dev, du kannst dankbar sein das ich überhaupt was mache und wenns dir nicht passt mach es selbst".

Weil es überheblich klingt.

Wie sich der "User" da wohl fühlt? 

Als wenn sein Wort oder gar er selbst weniger Wert wäre?

Gentoo hat es den Devs UND den Usern zu verdanken das es heute ist wie es ist und bis heute existiert!

Die User opfern auch ihre Zeit, spenden Geld, helfen in Foren, Chats, schreiben Wikis, schreiben Bugreports, erstellen Grafiken, rekrutieren neue User usw usf.

Das sollte man nie vergessen und ohne diese User wäre Gentoo ggf. schon längst ausgestorben.

Jetzt, kann man gerne auf mich einkloppen.

MfG.

Ein undankbarer, dummer User  :Smile: 

----------

## himpierre

Hola.

Bin ja mit kde-4.1.1 eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wie ich kde-3.5.9 sauber deinstalliert bekomme. Muss ich da mit emerge -s kde | grep 3.5.9 | irgendwas losmarschieren? Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?

ciao

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wie ich kde-3.5.9 sauber deinstalliert bekomme. Muss ich da mit emerge -s kde | grep 3.5.9 | irgendwas losmarschieren? Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?

 

Eine Möglichkeit:

qlist -CIv | grep 3.5.9 | xargs -n1 -i echo ={} | xargs emerge -Cp

Einmal durchschauen, ob nichts dabei ist was du evtl. nicht löschen willst, dann das -p entfernen und ab damit  :Wink: 

----------

## himpierre

Bedankt Bloodsurfer.

----------

## musv

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Hola....ciao

 

Wie jetzt? Spanisch oder italienisch?

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Bin ja mit kde-4.1.1 eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wie ich kde-3.5.9 sauber deinstalliert bekomme. Muss ich da mit emerge -s kde | grep 3.5.9 | irgendwas losmarschieren? Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?

 

Wie bereits erwähnt, würde ich an Deiner Stelle das noch lassen. 

Ich hab bisher so einige Apps auf kde-4.1.1 umgestellt, z.B. kate, kstars, kdm, kget, kile, kcalc und noch'n paar mehr. Wenn ich allerdings 

```
emerge -p --depclean
```

eingeb, erscheint eine Liste mit ca. 70 Paketen, was alles runter soll. Und da sind viele kde-3.5.9-Pakete darunter. Von einigen weiß ich definitiv, daß die noch draufbleiben müssen. 

Beispiel: Amarok

Installiert sind bei mir Version 1.4.x und 1.9.0. Die 1.9.0 funktioniert noch nicht richtig (s.o. Absturz beim Erfassen der Sammlung), auch fehlt mir da noch die MySQL-Unterstützung. Aber bei depclean soll die 1.4.x und damit alle verbundenen Abhängigkeiten deinstalliert werden. 

Deswegen: Vorsicht beim Deinstallieren. Du kannst Dir damit eine ganze Menge zerschießen.

----------

## himpierre

Ahoi.

 *Quote:*   

> Deswegen: Vorsicht beim Deinstallieren. Du kannst Dir damit eine ganze Menge zerschießen.

 

Och naja. Aber danke für die Warnung.

cheers

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *musv wrote:*   

> Beispiel: Amarok
> 
> Installiert sind bei mir Version 1.4.x und 1.9.0. Die 1.9.0 funktioniert noch nicht richtig (s.o. Absturz beim Erfassen der Sammlung), auch fehlt mir da noch die MySQL-Unterstützung. Aber bei depclean soll die 1.4.x und damit alle verbundenen Abhängigkeiten deinstalliert werden. .

 

wenn du beide amarok slots in der world datei drin stehen hast sollte das mit depclean aber umgangen werden

----------

## manuels

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> Ich mag Overlay's nicht, da könnt ich ja mein Gentoo gleich meinem Nachbar zum administrieren geben.
> 
> Warning: Overlays may contain low quality ebuilds and may break things, so use at your own risk.
> 
> 

 

Ob es nun im Overlay liegt oder im Portage Tree ist, an der Stabilitaet der Ebuilds aendert sich nichts.

----------

## ruth

ohhh, DAS glaub ich nicht so ganz...  :Wink: 

Siehe Shortlog hier:

```

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=shortlog

```

...da ist schon noch genug Bewegung drinnen - und alles andere als 'stabil' m.M.n.

btw.:

An Stelle des KDE Teams würde ich mir eh überlegen, ob man 4.1.1 überhaupt noch releasen sollte.

Schliesslich wird vorraussichlich am 24 September schon 4.1.2 getagged - Das ist nächste Woche... *gg*

Die sollten lieber mal schon den Bump auf 4.1.2 vorbereiten und das ganze dann am 1. Oktober (Upstream Release 4.1.2) komplett in den Tree schmeissen...

Sozusagen ein Gentoo 0-Day Release.

Wär halt viel besser, als noch 4.1.1 auszuliefern, m.M.n.

ruth

----------

## ok

Und wenn das auch noch nicht reicht dann halt 4.1.3 oder 4.1.4 oder ........

Ist meine erste Antwort zu KDE 4.x aber so langsam verliere auch ich die Geduld, sorry.

----------

## manuels

 *ruth wrote:*   

> ohhh, DAS glaub ich nicht so ganz... 

 Das meinte ich auch gar nicht.

Es wurde auf die Warnung eingegangen, dass ebuilds, die im Overlay liegen, nicht stabil sein könnten.

Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass es kein Argument ist, KDE4.1 in den Portage Tree zu holen, wenn es (zur Zeit) noch nicht ganz stabil ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Ist meine erste Antwort zu KDE 4.x aber so langsam verliere auch ich die Geduld, sorry.

 

...und dann? Wieso mäckern die User immer und stellen Anforderungen an die Developer?

Sei froh, dass sie überhaupt irgendwas machen - auch wenn Nutzer Dokus oder ähnliches schreiben, denke ich nicht, dass man das Recht hat zu mäckern, wenn man meint, dass sie eine Aufgabe nicht schnell genug erledigen.

----------

## alex00

Stimmt schon uns Nutzern steht es nicht zu rumzumekcern, aber ich denke KDE 4.1 ist in  Gentoo echt überfällig und ich denke auch nicht dass es die richtige Strategie der Entwickler ist, zu sagen "Seit doch froh dass wir überhaupt was machen", oder? Man muss halt verstehen, dass viele Nutzer nicht wissen was alles dahintersteckt und dass sie KDE 4.1 einfach nutzen wollen....ich glaube aber Gentoo hatte im letzten Jahr genug Probleme und hat sicher dadurch viele Benutzer verlohren, man sollte jetzt versuchen die Leute wirklich an der Stange zu halten und dazu gehört nun mal (aus Nutzersicht) möglichst bald KDE 4.1 in Portage zu haben.

----------

## think4urs11

Das grundlegende Problem ist eigentlich wie immer... nicht genügend Ressourcen.

Es gibt aktuell nur eine relative überschaubare Gruppe von Devs (und Usern) die aktiv an KDE4 arbeiten - und die tun (sofern mir niemand das Gegenteil _beweist_) alles was im Rahmen der beschränkten Möglichkeiten ihrer jeweiligen Lebenssituation aka Freizeitgestaltung liegt um die Kuh vom Eis zu bringen.

Das da gelegentlich auch mal einer etwas angefressen reagiert wenn er immer wieder von der Talseite her angemacht wird ist nur menschlich und nachvollziehbar - _jeder_ würde früher oder später so reagieren. (Wer ernsthaft das Gegenteil behauptet war noch nie in einer vergleichbaren Situation.)

@ruth:

Sofern bis dahin alles soweit vorbereitet (und leidlich benutzbar) ist und sich durch 4.1.2 keine größeren Problemchen ergeben klingt das beinahe schon nach einer guten Idee  :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> @ruth:
> 
> Sofern bis dahin alles soweit vorbereitet (und leidlich benutzbar) ist und sich durch 4.1.2 keine größeren Problemchen ergeben klingt das beinahe schon nach einer guten Idee 

 

ein 0day release für kde 4.1.2 klingt natürlich publikumswirksam sehr schmackhaft  :Wink:  , aber wäre das denn wirklich so ein problem in der zwischenzeit die "gefräßigen mäuler" für kde 4.1.1 zu befriedigen und bei der freigabe von kde 4.1.2 die ebuilds einfach umzubennen und dabei die eventuellen probleme dabei einfach auszubügeln?

----------

## alex00

Wichtig ist, dass KDE 4 in den nächsten Wochen in den Portage kommt...ob das dann gleich 4.1.2 ist oder 4.1.1 ist nicht so wichtig. Ich denke die Updates werden dann auch wesentlich schneller gehn...nur eben so ein großes Update wie 4.1 dauert von der Entwicklerzeit eben bis es im Portage drinnen ist.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Wichtig ist, dass KDE 4 in den nächsten Wochen in den Portage kommt...ob das dann gleich 4.1.2 ist oder 4.1.1 ist nicht so wichtig. Ich denke die Updates werden dann auch wesentlich schneller gehn...nur eben so ein großes Update wie 4.1 dauert von der Entwicklerzeit eben bis es im Portage drinnen ist.

 Wochen??? Ich dachte, daß es sich nur um Tage handeln kann. KDE 4 war ja sehr schnell in Portage -wenn auch hardmasked-. Und da habe ich große Fragezeichen in den Augen. Warum ging das so schnell im Gegensatz zu KDE 4.1.1? Gibt es da keine Kontinuität? Hat man kde 4.0 nur aus Versehen in Portage gestellt? Wenn ich zuückblicke, hätte man es wohl sein lasen sollen. (Natürlich nicht, sondern das Hin und Her mit kde 4.1 ist für mich das Problem). Irgendwo wurde ja auch von einem Dev die Aussage getroffen, das ab kde ab 4.1.1. wieder im Portage Three enthalten sein sollte. (Da bin ich nicht davon ausgegangen, das es erst dann soweit ist, wenn kde 4.2 erschienen ist.)

Was die Unterstützung der Dev betrifft, ist es nun einmal so, das es nicht so einfach ist Ebuilds zu schreiben. Aber da gab es Anregungen, die gleich verworfen wurden. ( Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, das es keine GUI gibt, wo Otto-Normalverbraucher seine ebuilds zusammenklicken kann. (Sollte funktionieren für alle -configure make (cmake) make install. Für alle anderen kommt dann eben die Meldung : Sourcecode wird nicht unterstützt.)) Habe machmal den Eindruck das die Dev unter sich bleiben wollen, weil es irgendwo elitär ist.

Momentan bin ich jedenfalls etwas unzufrieden mit der Distribution und nur die in den Jahren ans Bein gebundene Zeit (Lesen von Howtos, Anleitungen und Editieren von configs, Fehlersuche und Lösung) sowie der Gedanke, wie Gentoo mal war hat mich bisher davon abgehalten Ubuntu überzubügeln.

Denn dieses momentane Gentoo hat für mich zur Zeit nicht mehr allzu viel mit der Distribution des schnellen, superaktuellen Pinguin gemein, die mich vor Jahren zum Umstieg von RedHat zu Gentoo bewogen hat. Dabei soll ja die Krise von Ende 07 Anfang 08 überwunden sein. Wahrscheinlich ist mir da etwas entgangen.

MfG

----------

## schachti

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wochen??? Ich dachte, daß es sich nur um Tage handeln kann.

 

Ich rechne da inzwischen in Monaten, Wochen ist zu optimistisch...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Was soll's, ich hab KDE 4.1.1 aus dem Overlay wieder runtergeworfen und arbeite inzwischen mit KDE 3.5.10 - da weiß man, was man hat, und das funktioniert auch problemlos mit den nvidia-drivers.   :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Was die Unterstützung der Dev betrifft, ist es nun einmal so, das es nicht so einfach ist Ebuilds zu schreiben. Aber da gab es Anregungen, die gleich verworfen wurden. ( Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, das es keine GUI gibt, wo Otto-Normalverbraucher seine ebuilds zusammenklicken kann. (Sollte funktionieren für alle -configure make (cmake) make install. Für alle anderen kommt dann eben die Meldung : Sourcecode wird nicht unterstützt.)) Habe machmal den Eindruck das die Dev unter sich bleiben wollen, weil es irgendwo elitär ist.

 

Dieser Satz ist ein Platzhalter für ein Zitat von Dieter Nuhr.

----------

## Evildad

Der mit Fresse...?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## l3u

Egal wie, wenn KDE-4.1.* nicht bald in Portage landet, dann müssen sich Gentoo-User demnächst in der Pause vor den anderen Kindern verstecken, weil sie sonst verarscht werden.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also, angesichts der Situation ist es mir egal wann KDE 4.1.X in den Tree kommt. Natürlich würde ich mich freuen usw, es auch bald meinen Usern anbieten zu können. Aber z.B. die "unstabile" KDE-Version bei anderen Distributionen ist noch weiten entfernt von dem gewohnten Bedien-Komfort. So das ich jedem noch empfehle, wenn er auf Linux umsteigen möchte, sich noch nicht auf das neue KDE zu stürzen.

Und für alle Gentoo-Kiddis auf dem Schulhof, die haben sich das sowieso schon aus dem Overlay Installiert. 

Sicher ist das Ätzend wenn man das Gefühl hat länger als andere auf etwas warten zu müssen. Aber noch ist das einfach die Testphase und da muss man durch. Und wem das dann immer noch alles zu langsam geht, der greift halt zum Overlay oder kann sich ja mal versuchen an der (allgemeinen) Entwicklung zu beteiligen.

@flammenflitzer

Ich denke so eine GUI macht das nicht gerade besser. Wenn man es wie du möchtest einfach zusammenklicken kann dann, hätte es doch schon jemand geschrieben ;) Aber ich denke eher das es überflüssig/komplizierter ist. Da man genauso schnell ein vorhandenes Ebuild erweitert oder umgeschrieben hat. Man kommt nicht drum herum die Abhängigkeiten selber zu erkennen usw.  mit dem Zusammenklick-Ebuild läuft man Gefahr das es unsaubere (überflüssige Abhangigkeiten etc..) erstellt oder Versionskonflikte provoziert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Es muß nicht unbedingt eine GUI sein. Aber, wenn man die Basis  verbreitern will, muß das Erstellen von ebuilds vereinfacht werden. Vielleicht auch an erläuterten Beispielen. (Ich habe nicht so das Problem damit, aber auch für mich ist es zu aufwendig, da ich es zu selten mache.)

----------

## dertobi123

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Es muß nicht unbedingt eine GUI sein. Aber, wenn man die Basis  verbreitern will, muß das Erstellen von ebuilds vereinfacht werden. Vielleicht auch an erläuterten Beispielen. (Ich habe nicht so das Problem damit, aber auch für mich ist es zu aufwendig, da ich es zu selten mache.)

 

/usr/portage/skel.ebuild kennst du? devmanual.gentoo.org kennst du? Was willst du an einem bestenfalls 10 zeiligem Ebuild für ein von dir beschriebenes "Standard configure,make,make install" Ebuild vereinfachen?

Aber egal, wir sind ja eh nur ein elitärer Klub ... *kopfschüttel*

----------

## l3u

Seid ihr das nicht?! :-D (verdammt, ich gehöhr ja halb auch dazu – dev-tex/serienbrief ist von mir … samt zugehörigem ebuild)

Aber Ernst beiseite … KDE wird man NICHT mit einem Zehnzeiler installieren können. Also ist eine Diskussion über ein zusammengeklicktes ebuild eigentlich müßig.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Egal wie, wenn KDE-4.1.* nicht bald in Portage landet, dann müssen sich Gentoo-User demnächst in der Pause vor den anderen Kindern verstecken, weil sie sonst verarscht werden.

 

Als Gentoo-User sollte man aber genug Selbstbewußtsein haben um über derlei Kindereien zu stehen.

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Aber Ernst beiseite … KDE wird man NICHT mit einem Zehnzeiler installieren können.

 

Beinahe bin ich bereit dagegen zu wetten - nur dürften die 10 Zeilen ein klein wenig länglich werden  :Wink: 

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Es muß nicht unbedingt eine GUI sein. Aber, wenn man die Basis  verbreitern will, muß das Erstellen von ebuilds vereinfacht werden. Vielleicht auch an erläuterten Beispielen. (Ich habe nicht so das Problem damit, aber auch für mich ist es zu aufwendig, da ich es zu selten mache.)

 

hmm so wie ich das lese weißt du prinzipiell wie es geht.

*blödfrag* schon mal daran gedacht genau so ein HowTo zu verfassen, ggf. gleich mit einem passenden wrapper script dazu das nacheinander die diversen Dinge abfragt und daraus ein 'configure, make, make install'-ebuild generiert?

----------

## l3u

Deswegen liebe ich Gentoo.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also für mich ist es so..

Ich wart jetzt noch bis Oktober dann wird KDE 4.1.2 veröffentlicht, wenn dies noch immer nicht im Tree ist wechsel ich zu Arch. -.-'

----------

## a.forlorn

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Also für mich ist es so..
> 
> Ich wart jetzt noch bis Oktober dann wird KDE 4.1.2 veröffentlicht, wenn dies noch immer nicht im Tree ist wechsel ich zu Arch. -.-'

 

Das ist ja auch nicht wirklich besser. Gentoo ist für mich einfach die beste Linux-Distribution. Ich kann KDE3 nicht mehr sehen, auch wenn alles wunderbar klappt. Gnome ist meiner Meinung nach noch viel schlimmer und die ganzen minimal-desktop Benutzer kann ich eh nicht verstehen. Also arbeite ich im Moment unter Vista - daran wird sich bis KDE4 im portage auch nichts ändern.

----------

## l3u

Ich sehe auch keine Alternative zu Gentoo. Ich hab z. B. erst Gentoo auf einer NSLU2 gebaut, wo es jetzt als Webserver läuft und noch paar nette Services für's lokale Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellt. War nicht ganz so komplikationsfrei, aber hat dann ja doch geklappt. Und läuft, und läuft, und läuft … das soll ne andere Distribution erstmal nachmachen.

Man beachte des weiteren die Community, die im Puncto Fachkompetenz und Hilfsbereitschaft meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach ihresgleichen sucht. Aber trotzdem …

Auf der Mühle hier läuft KDE 4 sowieso nicht in einer annehmbaren Geschwindigkeit, wenn man die ganzen netten Spielereien haben will, also isses für mich grad zu aushalten. Aber der Imageschaden, der mit jedem Tag wächst, an dem die „krisengeschüttelte“ Gentoo-Distribution, die früher mal „immer topaktuell“, „bleeding edge“, blabla war … an den sollte man halt doch mal denken. Es häufen sich Weblogeinträge, die den Niedergang der Distribution Gentoo dokumentieren.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Also für mich ist es so..
> 
> Ich wart jetzt noch bis Oktober dann wird KDE 4.1.2 veröffentlicht, wenn dies noch immer nicht im Tree ist wechsel ich zu Arch. -.-' 
> 
> Das ist ja auch nicht wirklich besser. Gentoo ist für mich einfach die beste Linux-Distribution. Ich kann KDE3 nicht mehr sehen, auch wenn alles wunderbar klappt. Gnome ist meiner Meinung nach noch viel schlimmer und die ganzen minimal-desktop Benutzer kann ich eh nicht verstehen. Also arbeite ich im Moment unter Vista - daran wird sich bis KDE4 im portage auch nichts ändern.

 Dito (bei mir XP) 

PS: Was meinen Beitrag oben zu den ebuilds betrifft, da hatte ich unbewußt auch CheckInstall im Hinterkopf. Da habe ich mir zu RedHat Zeiten auch ab und an ein einfaches rpm gebaut und installiert. -Geht auch nicht für alles, hilft aber doch ein Stück weiter.-

----------

## Evildad

Versteh ich euch richtig? Ihr verwendet ein anderes OS weil euch der Window Manager nicht mehr gefällt?

Wieso habt Ihr dann früher Gentoo mit KDE-3.X verwendet und wo genau liegt denn eigentlich euer Problem?

Weshalb habt ihr denn überhaupt KDE benutzt wenn ihr nicht zufrieden seid? Mangelnde Alternativen? 

Ich les jetzt schon ne ganze Weile diesen Thread mit und kann manchmal einfach nur den Kopf schütteln. Ihr macht eine komplette Distribution wie Sie Gentoo ist an einem!? Paket (ja ich weiss selbst das es in diesem Fall durchaus mehrere sind) fest?

----------

## manuels

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *a.forlorn wrote:*   Also arbeite ich im Moment unter Vista - daran wird sich bis KDE4 im portage auch nichts ändern. Dito (bei mir XP) 
> 
> 

 Hmm, ihr nutzt lieber Windows als das gute alte KDE 3.5 weil es euch mittlerweile langweilt?

Gut, eure Entscheidung.

Irgendwie find ich es komisch, dass ihr Eigenschaften absteits von KDE im Kontrast zu Windows nicht als Vorteile seht.

Wenn ich wieder standardmäßig mit Windows arbeiten müsste würde mir in Sachen Konsole schon einiges Fehlen.

Aber vielleicht seid ihr auch nicht so die Konsolenfreunde... (Jedem das seine)

----------

## musv

@Evildad: fullAck

Leute, die letzten Beiträge hier waren echt armselig. 

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Gnome ist meiner Meinung nach noch viel schlimmer und die ganzen minimal-desktop Benutzer kann ich eh nicht verstehen. 

 

Ich hatte ganz früher Windowmaker im Einsatz, dann kam Kahakai und schließlich Enlightenment e16. Die letzten beiden find ich ansprechender als KDE und Gnome, da mich irgendwelche Taskbars und unnützen Desktop-Zumüll-Objekte nur stören.

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Ich kann KDE3 nicht mehr sehen, auch wenn alles wunderbar klappt...Also arbeite ich im Moment unter Vista...

 

KDE3 kannst du genauso aussehen lassen wie Vista. Mit ein paar Skripten kriegst du dann sogar die nervigen Popupdialoge hin, die ich an jeder Stelle fragen, ob du Dir wirklich sicher bist, dass du den Mousezeiger in seiner Position verändern wolltest. Und mit noch etwas mehr Aufwand kannst du vielleicht sogar die windowstypische Hilfe, die mir noch nie eine sinnvolle Information ausgespuckt hat, irgendwie per Wine zum Laufen bringen. Und nur noch unter Root arbeiten, sollte auch nicht das Problem sein. Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht, worauf du hinaus willst. 

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Dito (bei mir XP)

 

Von Dir hätte ich jetzt irgendwie mehr erwartet. 

Aber wenn ihr schon Windows nur aufgrund solcher Argumente bevorzugt, dann seid bitte gleich so konsequent und deinstalliert Linux.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ohne Euch jetzt zu nahe zu treten zu wollen…

Bevor ICH Vista starten würde, weil mich KDE3 nervt, würde ich eher eine Kubuntu LiveCD reinschmeißen…

Linux ist doch nicht KDE4. Linux ist ein ganz anderes Arbeitsprinzip. Wenn man "nur" durch das Fehlen eines, relativ, unnötigen Programmes auf was anderes wechselt, so nutzt ihr Linux nicht weil ihr wirklich von Linux überzeugt seid…

Diese Argumente kann ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen…

Ich kann Libby nur beipflichten, auch wenn ich  KDE4 nicht brauche, ist es doch schade für Gentoo, dass es so lange dauert es in den Tree zu bekommen.

(Aber lieber etwas länger warten und es geht, als andersrum. Siehe dazu das Geschrei um KDE4.0, welches nicht wirklich nutzbar war)

Tobi

überzeugter LINUX Nutzer

----------

## mattes

 :Question:  Was geht denn hier ab  :Question: 

@Evildad: fullAck

Bevor ich mir den Windows-Schrott antäte, würde ich doch erstmal die Distri wechseln! 

Ich verwende seit knapp 10 Jahren Linux (gentoo erst Eines) und die 2 Monate kann ich auch noch auf KDE-4.1 warten.

Staus der Ebuild-Erstellung:

http://skrypuch.com/kde4/

Zu 89,4 % fertig!

Matthias

überzeugter LINUX (und Gentoo!) Nutzer.

----------

## SvenFischer

Fakt ist, das es mir auch mächtig in den Fingern juckt das 4er! Fakt ist auch, das ich von Gentoo mehr Aktualität gewohnt bin seit 2003. Aber die mächtige Umstellung so vieler Abhängigkeiten, sogar der Umstieg auf cmake und die noch immer nicht vollständige 4er Reihe lassen mich vernünftig warten. Ich habe das 4er mal auf einer Suse Live CD ausprobiert und gut ist. Da ich das Glück habe Linux auf dem Desktop beruflich und privat nutzen zu können/dürfen, muß die Stabilität gegeben sein, sonst hat der Chef dafür kein Verständnis mehr dafür. Ich bin übrigens kein Administrator in der Firma und der einzige mit Linux...

Eine weitere Punkt ist für mich Firefox 3, der ist auch noch nicht stabil bei Gentoo. Schade, der ist nämlich so toll, das er hier schon auf den Windows Kisten von mir installiert wurde und brav seinen Dienst verrichtet.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Linux ist ein ganz anderes Arbeitsprinzip.

 Sehe ich auch so, abgesehen davon das ich "Linux" durch "Unixoide Systeme" ersetzen würde. 

Ich kann verstehen wenn Leute problemlos ihren Window-Manager, ihr Desktop Environment oder ihre Distribution wechseln oder gar das Betriebssystem (solange es ein unixähnliches System bleibt). Wie man sich als langjähriger Gentoo-Anwender aber freiwillig in das Windows Korsett zwängt, ohne dabei Wesentliches zu vermissen, bleibt mir wohl ewig ein Rätsel. 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## think4urs11

<provoziermodus an>

Wer ernsthaft aufgrund von 'mir gefällt das alte KDE nicht mehr', 'mit KDE4/Vista/OSX/schnickischnacki-OS hats viel dollere Effekte' und ähnlichen Gründen das OS wechselt benutzt sein System eh nicht ernsthaft sondern nur zum Angeben; in gewisser Weise die technische Variante des Disco-Tussi-Komplexes.

<provoziermodus aus>

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es anderen geht aber aktuell kann ich mit KDE3.5.9 alles machen was ich machen möchte und ich wüßte aktuell (abgesehen von Optik im weiteren Sinne) nichts was KDE4.x hier besser macht. Wenn 4.x in portage auftaucht werde ich es früher oder später (aber wahrscheinlich doch bevor es stable wird) installieren - nur die fruchtlosen Diskussionen bis hin zu (Gentoo-)Weltuntergangsszenarien entziehen sich irgendwie meinem Verständnis.

Gearbeitet wird mit dem was gerade da ist bzw. am besten paßt; von AIX über Solaris und XP zu Gentoo, RHEL und demnächst auch ne neue Vista-Kiste. OS-Basherei ist schlicht Blödsinn, selbst M$ liefert inzwischen leidlich gute Software.

Und ja ich finde es schade das es so lange dauert mit KDE4; nur habe ich kein 'Recht' hier zu maulen, denn ich tue auch nichts dafür das es schneller geht.

----------

## mrsteven

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Staus der Ebuild-Erstellung:
> 
> http://skrypuch.com/kde4/
> 
> Zu 89,4 % fertig!

 

Das steht da allerdings auch schon seit Wochen. Im Moment werden wohl noch ein paar Fehler behoben, bin ja mal gespannt wie lange das noch geht. Ich will allerdings den aktuellen Entwicklern der KDE-Ebuilds keine Vorwürfe machen, wenn man sich anschaut, wer daran arbeitet, dann sind das im Wesentlichen gerade einmal drei (!) Leute. Das muss auch ziemlich frustrierend für das KDE-Team sein, das diese Arbeit völlig unterbesetzt erledigen muss und sich dann noch das Gemaule der User anhören muss. Es scheint sich eher um ein strukturelles Problem von Gentoo zu handeln, auch wie mit der ganzen Geschichte umgegangen wurde.

Trotzdem bleibe ich bei Gentoo, da ich einfach nichts besseres für meine Bedürfnisse gefunden habe. Gentoo steht in puncto Flexibilität (durch USE-Flags, übersichtliche Konfiguration usw.) einfach außer Konkurrenz. Da alles aus dem Quellcode kompiliert wird, habe ich bei Gentoo von Haus aus eine vollständige Entwicklungsumgebung und kann einfach anfangen zu programmieren ohne erst irgendwelche Entwicklerpakete zu suchen, sie sind einfach da. Und vom unnötig fetten Vista mit seinem DRM-Quatsch muss ich hier gar nicht erst reden, das Teil läuft auf meiner Kiste sowieso nicht (habe es aber oft genug schon an anderen Rechnern gesehen). Außerdem fehlt mir bei Windows die Kontrolle über das System und und und...

Nun, ich möchte damit nur sagen, dass mir keine andere Wahl bleibt als bei Gentoo zu bleiben, obwohl ich auch schon ein paar mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe mir ein FreeBSD aufzusetzen. Allerdings habe ich Zweifel was die Hardware-Unterstützung anbelangt und so schlimm finde ich die Situation bei Gentoo auch noch nicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Aktueller Zwischenstand: The official KDE 4.1 ebuilds appear to be approximately 97.45% done, of which 91.76% have 4.1.1 ebuilds.

Sieht doch schon gut aus…

Man kann ja auch die offiziellen Ebuilds über git clone git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde.git kde-portage als Overlay einbinden.

Dann hat man zu ungefähr 90% die späteren Ebuilds. Das sollte doch eigentlich auch den Nörglern unter uns reichen…

Tobi

P.s: emerge sync natürlich durch das passende git Kommando ersetzen  :Wink: 

----------

## s.hase

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich wart jetzt noch bis Oktober dann wird KDE 4.1.2 veröffentlicht, wenn dies noch immer nicht im Tree ist wechsel ich zu Arch. -.-'

 

Bloß da wirst Du wahrscheinlich auch wieder ein inoffizielles Repository nutzen müssen, jedenfalls wenn Du Split-Packages haben willst. Und die hängen den offiziellen Arch Packages auch immer einige Tage hinterher.

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Versteh ich euch richtig? Ihr verwendet ein anderes OS weil euch der Window Manager nicht mehr gefällt?
> 
> Wieso habt Ihr dann früher Gentoo mit KDE-3.X verwendet und wo genau liegt denn eigentlich euer Problem?
> ...

 

Für mich persönlich geht es dabei nicht nur um KDE4.1. Nur wegen einer anderen Desktop Umgebung wechsle ich nicht das OS. Worum es mir geht, ist das es bei Gentoo, bei bestimmten Sachen die ich nutze, immer länger dauert bis sie a) in Portage überhaupt mal auf die aktuelle Version aktualisiert werden und b) auch irgendwann mal als stabil deklariert werden. Das war als ich mit Gentoo angefangen habe einfach anders. Ok, woran das liegt wissen wir alle: zu wenig Entwickler.

Dazu kommen dann auch Entscheidungen der Entwickler die ich als User einfach nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann, z.B. "No binary in java-world". Tja, dann wird halt lieber zig Monate an einem ebuild gebastelt und bis es eventuell mal fertig ist darf man entweder mit einer total veralteten Version arbeiten oder man installiert es sich an Portage vorbei (und wenn ich das mache brauche ich auch kein Portage mehr).

Das waren jedenfalls für mich die Gründe vor einigen Monaten zu Arch zu wechseln. Und AUR halte ich auch nicht gerade für die schlechteste Idee. Obwohl man dazu auch sagen muss das Arch quasi genau das selbe Problem wie Gentoo hat. Die haben eigentlich auch zu wenig Entwickler.

edit: Um nochmal auf das Thema KDE4.1 zurück zu kommen

http://www.freehackers.org/blogs/orzel/2008/09/26/kde-412-tagged-gentoo-land-frozen/

http://jkt.flaska.net/blog/State_of_KDE_4.html

und noch nen edit: @root_tux_linux: Dein rumgeflame gegen Gentoo in anderen Foren trägt jedoch auch nicht gerade zu einer Lösung bei.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Ich wart jetzt noch bis Oktober dann wird KDE 4.1.2 veröffentlicht, wenn dies noch immer nicht im Tree ist wechsel ich zu Arch. -.-' 
> 
> Bloß da wirst Du wahrscheinlich auch wieder ein inoffizielles Repository nutzen müssen, jedenfalls wenn Du Split-Packages haben willst. Und die hängen den offiziellen Arch Packages auch immer einige Tage hinterher.
> ...

 

Signatur: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+, ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe, ASUS EN8600GTS Silent, 1GB PQI DDR2 800Mhz | Arch i686   :Wink: 

Auf der Kiste (HTPC) lauft auch KDE 4.1.1 von kdemod.

Na wegen KDE ist es wohl so... 

Man freut sich seit Monaten auf KDE4 und dann tut sich nix.

Dann ist es wieder unverständlich wieso KDE 4.0.0 - 4.0.5 im Tree gelandet ist.

Warum auf EAP2 gewartet werden muss.

Wieso den Usern die so "fickerig" auf KDE4 sind noch eins reingewürgt wird.

Klar KDE 3.5.10 tut es noch, aber wir sind doch alle bisschen Technik irre und wollen dies und jenes.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dein rumgeflame gegen Gentoo in anderen Foren trägt jedoch auch nicht gerade zu einer Lösung bei.

 

Geflame?

Also darf man nicht mal mehr in Foren sagen das die Gentoo User seit Monaten auf KDE4 warten, oder es Probleme gibt?

Das ist ja lächerlich. 

Wenn es wenigstens nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen würde.

----------

## s.hase

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Geflame?
> 
> Also darf man nicht mal mehr in Foren sagen das die Gentoo User seit Monaten auf KDE4 warten, oder es Probleme gibt?
> ...

 

Ich persönlich finde Deine Post z.B. bei Golem gehen schon in die Richtung. Klar darf/soll man sagen wenn es Probleme gibt. Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte man dabei auch fair bleiben.

----------

## Josef.95

Also ich warte nicht seit Monaten auf KDE-4 , ich nutze es  :Very Happy: 

und das seit der ersten alpha , glaub es war kde-3.96 ==> aktuell 4.1.1 und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.

Auch die nVidia Karte (7800GTX) läuft mittlerweile mit dem  nvidia-drivers-177.70 einwandfrei.

Und dennoch arbeite ich hauptsächlich mit dem guten "alten" kde-3.5 den so gut muss das kde-4.* erst noch werden  :Very Happy: 

MfG

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Geflame?
> 
> Also darf man nicht mal mehr in Foren sagen das die Gentoo User seit Monaten auf KDE4 warten, oder es Probleme gibt?
> ...

 

Hö?

Also ich halt das schon für fair, wenn es der Wahrheit entspricht.

KDE 4 = Ture

Paketmanager: Portage, Paludis, Pkgcore = Ture

Verspätete Pakete = Ture (z.B. Mumble oder mal stable angucken)

Nicht gewartet Pakete  = True (z.B. zattoo sunrise overlay oder openvas (funzt nicht mit openrc))

Kriese letztes Jahr = True

Und ja, als Daniel da war was meiner Meinung besser.

Seh nicht ein wieso ich irgendwas verschönen sollte.

Bin lange genug bei Gentoo, aber kein Profi.

Denke aber ich kann mir nach 6? 7? Jahren Kritik leisten. ^^

Edit: Vielleicht ist mein Problem das ich so blöd bin und unter meinerm Namen Kritik äussere. Andere tun dies unter einem anderen Namen.  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Denke aber ich kann mir nach 6? 7? Jahren Kritik leisten. ^^
> 
> 

 

Hmm, hab zwar keine Ahnung von welchen Golem-Beitraegen ihr redet (bin kein Golem-Besucher), aber wieso meinst du das?

Wenn man 7 Jahre ein Software nutzt, ab und zu mal Foren- oder vielleicht sogar Wiki-beitraege schreibt, versteh ich immer noch nicht, warum alle meinen an dieser kostenlosen, mit viel Herzblut aufgestellten Software, die leider zuwenig aktive Entwicklern hat,  herumnoergeln zu duerfen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> Denke aber ich kann mir nach 6? 7? Jahren Kritik leisten. ^^
> 
>  
> ...

 

Man darf nur nörgeln wenn man bezahlt hat? oO

----------

## Evildad

Das Problem ist, dass nörgeln einfach zu nix führt. 

Wenn mir etwas nicht passt dann änder ich es oder sofern ich es nicht ändern kann finde ich mich damit ab.

Nörgeln auf sehr hohem Niveau scheint wohl eine deutsche Tugend zu sein...

Was hier noch gemacht wird ist einfach müsig... führt zu nichts und Gentoo Bashing finde ich auch nicht angebracht.

Dann benutz doch einfach openSUSE11   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist, dass nörgeln einfach zu nix führt. 
> 
> Wenn mir etwas nicht passt dann änder ich es oder sofern ich es nicht ändern kann finde ich mich damit ab.
> 
> Nörgeln auf sehr hohem Niveau scheint wohl eine deutsche Tugend zu sein...
> ...

 

Gott bewahre...

Ich und deutscher? *lach*

----------

## l3u

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen (= KDE 4.1.* in Portage):

Warum dauert's so lang?

Wo bekomm ich's trotzdem her?

Abgesehen davon wurde mittlerweile KDE 4.1.2 getaggt.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen (= KDE 4.1.* in Portage):
> 
> Warum dauert's so lang?
> 
> Wo bekomm ich's trotzdem her?
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> I won't go into much detail as it'd be probably pretty boring for an average reader, but a quick summary is that the KDE team went ahead and instead of keeping using the same hacks that were employed in kde-3 ebuilds, they drafted a new revision of EAPI, the standard that describes functions available to and the interaction among the ebuilds, the Gentoo packages (think about a .spec file for RPM).

 

KDE 4.0.x: Sofort im Tree ---> keine Probleme mit EAPI

KDE 4.1.x: Garnicht im Tree --->  Probleme mit EAPI

Warum hat KDE 4.1.x jetzt plötzlich Probleme mit EAPI und KDE 4.0.x nicht?

Kann mir das jemand "logisch" erklären?

Btw. Wie schon oft erwähnt wollen viele keine Overlays nutzen.

----------

## l3u

Das Problem ist ja wohl scheinbar gar nicht die Sache mit den Overlays, sondern einfach, daß es für die Installation eine Version des Paketmanagers braucht, die noch nicht stabil ist. Und sobald man Portage-2.2 der breiten Masse zumuten kann, wird wohl auch KDE-4.1.* im Tree sein.

Unter den Voraussetzungen kann ich's halt wirklich verstehen. Und wenn danach Gentoo einen besseren Paketmanager hat und ein funktionierendes KDE-4.1.*, dann ist das besser als ein schlechterer Paketmanager gepaart mit einem hingeflickten KDE-4.1.*.

----------

## think4urs11

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> KDE 4.0.x: Sofort im Tree ---> keine Probleme mit EAPI
> 
> KDE 4.1.x: Garnicht im Tree --->  Probleme mit EAPI
> 
> Warum hat KDE 4.1.x jetzt plötzlich Probleme mit EAPI und KDE 4.0.x nicht?
> ...

 

Die Gentoo-KDE-Devs haben sich dazu entschieden (ähnlich wie KDE selbst mit 4.x) gründlich aufzuräumen, d.h. altes Knie-Brust-Auge-Gefrickel aus den ebuilds zu entfernen, komplett neue Funktionalitäten aufzunehmen, etc.. Kurzfristig führt das natürlich (auch wieder wie bei KDE an sich auch bis KDE4 endlich kam) zu Heulen und Zähneklappern sowohl bei den Usern als auch den Devs. Längerfristig ist es auf jeden Fall ein Gewinn da z.B. die ebuilds leichter zu warten sind, kleiner werden, etc.

Das 'Dumme' an der Geschichte ist halt das diese Entscheidung zu einem Zeitpunkt fiel als man 4.0.x schon auf herkömmliche Weise im Tree hatte. Aufgrund der Tatsache das es nur ~3 Devs gibt die KDE betreuen war und ist es nicht möglich sowohl 'alte' wie 'neue' Schiene parallel zu betreuen - ergo bewegt sich aus Usersicht erst mal recht wenig.

Was natürlich auch dazukommt ist das der Ansatz so neu ist das auch andere Programme erstmal 'auf Stand' gebracht werden müssen, in dem Fall portage/emerge selbst.

Mir persönlich ist dieser Ansatz aber lieber als der andere der alte Zöpfe ewig mitschleppt. Letzteres ist vergleichsweise eher das was Microsoft mit Windows macht, die heilige Kuh der Kompatibilität darf gar-nie-nicht geopfert werden.

Ob es nun cleverer gewesen wäre erst zu warten bis EAPI2 'ofiziell' ist oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen. Man kann auch argumentieren das es mit EAPI2 schneller vorwärts geht weil via KDE4 der Leidensdruck höher wurde als wenn es 'heimlich still und leise' entwickelt worden wäre. Es kann also gut sein das die 'Leiden' der KDE-Anhänger dazu führen das Gentoo als Ganzes schneller besser wird dank aufgeräumtem/erweitertem Paketmanager.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   KDE 4.0.x: Sofort im Tree ---> keine Probleme mit EAPI
> 
> KDE 4.1.x: Garnicht im Tree --->  Probleme mit EAPI
> 
> Warum hat KDE 4.1.x jetzt plötzlich Probleme mit EAPI und KDE 4.0.x nicht?
> ...

 

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Also Mädels, ich hab gestern mal @kdebase-4.1.1 draufgezogen.

Abgesehen von ein paar Kollisionen ging’s ganz gut. Aber: der ganze Kram funktioniert noch nicht so richtig toll. Hakt vorne und hinten. Beispiel: Konqueror gestartet. Aussehen der Werkzeugleisten verändert. Konqueror zugemacht und neu gestartet. Daraufhin: Werkzeugleisten sehen ganz anders aus, weder so, wie sie am Anfang waren, noch so, wie ich sie eingestellt hatte.

Nachdem ich mich dann abgemeldet hatte und ne KDE-3.5-Session starten wollte, hat sich dann netterweise zusätzlich zu KDE 3.5 das KDE-4.1-Panel gestartet. Nachdem ich dann KDE-4.1.1 wieder runtergeschmissen habe, war teils die KDE-3-Konfiguration verändert. Mausgesten haben nicht mehr funktioniert, etc. Zum Glück hatt ich ein Backup der Konfigurationsdateien.

Ganz ehrlich: In dem Stadium brauch noch kein KDE 4.1 auf meinem Rechner. Und wenn man mal ganz ehrlich zu sich selber ist: was bringt mir KDE 4, wenn K3B, Amarok, Kile, etc., etc. noch nicht drauf laufen? Wenn ich KDE 4 benutze, dann will ich auch _nur_ KDE 4 benutzen und nicht unter KDE 4 die ganzen KDE-3-Anwendungen, die ich täglich benutze, starten.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Also Mädels, ich hab gestern mal @kdebase-4.1.1 draufgezogen.
> 
> Abgesehen von ein paar Kollisionen ging’s ganz gut. Aber: der ganze Kram funktioniert noch nicht so richtig toll. Hakt vorne und hinten. Beispiel: Konqueror gestartet. Aussehen der Werkzeugleisten verändert. Konqueror zugemacht und neu gestartet. Daraufhin: Werkzeugleisten sehen ganz anders aus, weder so, wie sie am Anfang waren, noch so, wie ich sie eingestellt hatte.
> 
> Nachdem ich mich dann abgemeldet hatte und ne KDE-3.5-Session starten wollte, hat sich dann netterweise zusätzlich zu KDE 3.5 das KDE-4.1-Panel gestartet. Nachdem ich dann KDE-4.1.1 wieder runtergeschmissen habe, war teils die KDE-3-Konfiguration verändert. Mausgesten haben nicht mehr funktioniert, etc. Zum Glück hatt ich ein Backup der Konfigurationsdateien.
> ...

 

Ich benutze zwar kein KDE4, aber wenn ich den Bericht lese, bin ich wirklich froh, dass die Devs das in einem Overlay bearbeiten. Ich denke, wenn es im offiziellen Tree laufen würde, hätten wir ebenfalls eine große Diskussion, aber über Qualitätssicherung á la "Wie kann sowas im Tree landen?". Von daher, denke ich man kann es machen wie man mag, vergraulen wird man immer jemanden. Ich persönlich finde die Overlaylösung besser und hoffe, dass wird auch in Zukunft so gemacht.

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## firefly

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Also Mädels, ich hab gestern mal @kdebase-4.1.1 draufgezogen.
> 
> Abgesehen von ein paar Kollisionen ging’s ganz gut. Aber: der ganze Kram funktioniert noch nicht so richtig toll. Hakt vorne und hinten. Beispiel: Konqueror gestartet. Aussehen der Werkzeugleisten verändert. Konqueror zugemacht und neu gestartet. Daraufhin: Werkzeugleisten sehen ganz anders aus, weder so, wie sie am Anfang waren, noch so, wie ich sie eingestellt hatte.
> 
> Nachdem ich mich dann abgemeldet hatte und ne KDE-3.5-Session starten wollte, hat sich dann netterweise zusätzlich zu KDE 3.5 das KDE-4.1-Panel gestartet. Nachdem ich dann KDE-4.1.1 wieder runtergeschmissen habe, war teils die KDE-3-Konfiguration verändert. Mausgesten haben nicht mehr funktioniert, etc. Zum Glück hatt ich ein Backup der Konfigurationsdateien.
> ...

 

Normalerweise sollte eine kde4 Sitzung eine kde3 Sitzung nicht zerstören, wenn nicht beide Sitzungen gleichzeitig laufen. Denn das Konfigurationsverzeichnis .kde von KDE in $HOME ist seit dem KDE 4.0.X in portage ist, ein symlink auf entweder .kdesvn, .kde3.5 oder kde4.X. Dadurch kann man mit einem Benutzer KDE-3 und KDE-4 verwenden. Beim Starten des KDE-Sitzung wird überprüft ob der Symlink passt, wenn nicht wird er korrigiert.

Scheinbar ist das bei dir schief gelaufen. Oder du hast doch KDE-3 und KDE-4 gleichzeitig gestartet gehabt.

----------

## ok

```
$ kbuildsycoca --noincremental
```

sollte helfen.

----------

## l3u

Daß das KDE-4-Panel in ner wohlgemerkt nicht parallel gestarteten KDE-3-Session gestartet wird find ich trotzdem in gewissem Umfang suspekt …

----------

## ok

startete bei mir sogar nachdem ich kde-4 deinstalliert hatte....

----------

## ruth

Nunja:

http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6537/snapkz2.png

dat dingens läuft super, ohne Probleme und als regulärerer Desktop hier... *gg*

KDE 4.1.2 rockt, kdm4 sieht super aus, keine Abstürze, kaputte Konfigurationen oer ähnliche Probleme hier... *schwärm*...

ruth

----------

## schachti

Welches Theme benutzt Du? Die Kontrollleiste sieht ziemlich cool aus...

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Commit by keytoaster :: gentoo-x86/profiles/package.mask:
> 
> KDE 4.1.2 ebuilds from the kde overlay are going to enter the tree. Masked to avoid problems on sync. 
> ...

 

gerade auf cia.vc gelesen, klingt ja super!

----------

## l3u

So kenn ich Gentoo. 4.1.2 ist noch nichtmal angekündigt worden, und die ersten ebuilds dafür sind nach meinem Sync grad schon im Tree gelandet.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Kleine Frage an alle die KDE4 nutzen.

Ich hab glaub zwei Bugs gefunden die schon mal voreilig gemeldet und wollte mal fragen ob euch das auch aufgefallen ist und ob ihr es bestätigen könnt.

1. Geht bei euch Link To Device (Verknüpfung zu Gerät) auch nicht wenn ihr per doppelklick als User eine Partition mounten wollt?

    Fstab ist 100% korrekt und das ganze funzt mit KDE 3.5.10 und im Terminal.

2. Zeigt Dolphin bei euch auch keine Partitionen an die von einem RAID Verbund stammen?

    Linke Seite

Getestet auf Kubuntu 8.04, Fedora 9, ArchLinux mit KDE 4.0 - KDE 4.1.2

Getestet auf Gentoo und Kubuntu 8.04 mit KDE 3.5.10

Fehlermeldung.

http://www.2blabla.ch/stuff/Bugreports/KDE4-Bugs/error.png

----------

## l3u

War ja klar. Nachdem ich die auf den Mirros und auf dem KDE-Server nicht vorhandenen Quellpakete für KDE 4.1.2 brav aus dem Subversion-Repository gezogen, selber meine Pakete geschnürt und die Prüfsummen für die ebuilds aktualisiert habe HABEN DIE VON KDE GERADE DIE PAKETE ONLINE GESTELLT.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Libby wrote:*   

> War ja klar. Nachdem ich die auf den Mirros und auf dem KDE-Server nicht vorhandenen Quellpakete für KDE 4.1.2 brav aus dem Subversion-Repository gezogen, selber meine Pakete geschnürt und die Prüfsummen für die ebuilds aktualisiert habe HABEN DIE VON KDE GERADE DIE PAKETE ONLINE GESTELLT.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

sowas hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht als wget die pakete nicht fand, war aber vieeeel zu faul um selber danach zu suchen und hab das update auf heute verschoben!

moral von der geschicht? faulheit siegt (manchmal)!   :Razz: 

----------

## l3u

Also jedenfalls funktioniert der ganze Scheiß nach wie vor hinten und vorne nicht. KDE 4.1.2 startet zwar schön, schaut auf den ersten Blick auch ganz nett aus – aber wenn man dann wieder KDE 3.5.9 starten will (wohlgemerkt nicht gleichzeitig!), dann startet sich ein Mischmasch aus beiden und versaut die KDE-3-Config. Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen, das ganze mit USE="kdeprefix" zu mergen. Schaun wir mal, was dann passiert.

So ist das jedenfalls definitiv noch nicht massentauglich. Es muß auf jeden Fall ohne weiteres gehen, nacheinander KDE-4- und KDE-3-Sessions zu starten, zumindest in der „Übergangszeit“.

----------

## ok

Das Problem ist bekannt und wird gelöst: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5236284.html#5236284

Ist ja auch noch maskiert und nicht 'Massentauglich' der Sch.... .

reavertm schrieb: *Quote:*   

> Your KDE3/KDE4 sessions are mixed, it's just that - try to remove export KDEDIRS from /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde, /etc/env.d/NNkdepaths-X.Y (both KDE4 and KDE3), env-update, logout, login, check kde3 and kde4 sessions and answer here please. This is actualy the last thing blocking KDE 4.1.2 from being unmasked in portage. If the solution above works..

 

Also export KDEDIRS in /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde, /etc/env.d/NNkdepaths-X.Y (KDE4 und KDE3) löschen oder kommentieren, env-update, logout, login oder warten bis es nicht mehr maskiert ist.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich frage mich was dagegen spricht dieKDEDIRS in KDE4 auch so zu bennenen, also in KDE4 KDEDIRS4 oder so ähnlich.

Und das in allen anderen nächsten KDE-Versionen auch. und fertig.

Natürlich müssen das die KDE-Devs auch so übernehmen.

----------

## l3u

Okay, also einfach kdeprefix in die global USE-Flags in der /etc/make.conf einzutragen hat schon gereicht – vielleicht sollte man das mal standardmäßig setzen (seitens der ebuilds)?

----------

## Finswimmer

Gibt es eigentlich ein Migrationsskript? 

Ich hatte letztens mal 4.1 aufgespielt und mit meinem aktuellen Profil genutzt. Aber Einstellungen von z.B. kalarm wurden nicht übernommen.

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Vielleicht sollte man die Chance nutzen, mal ne neue Config zu erstellen und die Altlasten über Bord zu werfen ;-)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Vielleicht sollte man die Chance nutzen, mal ne neue Config zu erstellen und die Altlasten über Bord zu werfen 

 

Ich und Altlasten? Habe keine…

(Mein System läuft ja auch nur seit 2004 ohne en einziges Mal was geschrottet/gelöscht zu haben)

Aber trotzdem ist das einfach unangenehm, zumal man nicht nachschauen kann, wie es bei 3.5.10 ist (außer neu einloggen)

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Okay, also einfach kdeprefix in die global USE-Flags in der /etc/make.conf einzutragen hat schon gereicht – vielleicht sollte man das mal standardmäßig setzen (seitens der ebuilds)?

 

das ist nun aber gerade nicht das was zukünftig der Default sein soll; d.h. du wirst es selbst in der make.conf setzen müssen wenn du dieses Verhalten möchtest.

 *http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml#doc_chap4 wrote:*   

> The new kdeprefix use flag allows users to choose between an FHS compliant install (-kdeprefix) or a slotted install in the KDE prefix (+kdeprefix).
> 
> If kdeprefix is disabled (default) KDE is installed into the FHS compliant location, i.e. /usr. That means that all of the files are put under /usr. This is the desired behavior for most users. The drawback of the FHS compliant install is that it will not be possible to have more than one minor version of KDE side by side (previous behaviour), e.g. KDE 4.1 and 4.2.

 

----------

## l3u

Schon klar, daß das nicht das Ziel sein sollte. Aber wenn ansonsten alle Leute, die auch noch KDE 3 draufhaben, ihre Config schrotten, dann sollte man schonmal drüber nachdenken - zumindest in der Übergangszeit.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe gerade festgestellt, das die ebuilds für kde 4.1.2 im Three waren, bevor auf ProLinux und KDE.de die Ankündigung erschienen ist, das kde 4.1.2 freigegeben wurde. Das ist schnell. Das muß man nach der Kritik auch mal lobend erwähnen.

----------

## think4urs11

u.a. aus dem Grund dürfte es derzeit auch noch maskiert sein.

Spätestens wenn KDE4 stable wird dürfte auch eine saubere 'Umschaltlösung' vorliegen.

Auch hier gilt im Zweifelsfall wieder: 'wer ~ (oder gar masked) benutzt weiß sich im Zweifelsfall selbst zu helfen und erwartet gelegentliche Stolperfallen'  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Na toll. Mausgesten sind in KDE 4.1.2 kaputt, scheinbar „immer noch“. Das haben die mir zumindest gerade auf Freenode gesagt. Dabei ist der Konqueror doch mein Lieblingsbrower … :'-( und ständig kommen Timeouts beim Zugriff auf irgendwelche Seiten. Also da ist scheinbar trotz .1.2 schon noch was zu tun …

----------

## ok

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Aber trotzdem ist das einfach unangenehm, zumal man nicht nachschauen kann, wie es bei 3.5.10 ist (außer neu einloggen)
> 
> Tobi

 

Auf http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development Launching KDE 4 sessions

Nested KDE 4 session 

ist beschrieben wie man kde4 und kde3 gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann. Hat das schon jemand erfolgreich gemacht?

----------

## 2Kmm

 *Libby wrote:*   

> und ständig kommen Timeouts beim Zugriff auf irgendwelche Seiten. Also da ist scheinbar trotz .1.2 schon noch was zu tun …

 

Da wirst du vermutlich einen nicht ganz standard-konformen Router haben. Ich kenne dieses Verhalten von einem Speedport, und sehr viele Besitzer von Fritzboxen haben das Problem auch. Der Grund ist wohl, dass die KIO-Slaves zwei (oder mehr?) DNS-Anfagen gleichzeitig abschicken, was dazu führt, dass die Anfragen die gleiche ID bekommen. Das ist grundsätzlich kein Problem, solange beide Anfragen beantwortet werden. Leider benutzen diverse Router diese ID aber auch als interne ID, was dazu führt, dass bei zwei gleichzeitigen Anfragen eine die andere überschreibt. Der Router schickt nur eine Antwort zurück, und die KIO-Slaves warten bis zum timeout.

Im Grunde ist dies also ein Fehler in den Routern. Da dieser Fehler aber sehr verbreitet ist, arbeitet das KDE-Team bereits an einer Lösung. Allerdings kann diese noch etwas dauern.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit, dieses Problem zu umgehen ist es, den Router nicht als DNS-Server zu verwenden. Also in die /etc/resolv.conf direkt den DNS-Server vom Provider rein, oder wahlweise einen anderen freien.

P.S.: Ich hab mich selbst lange Zeit gewundert, wieso der Konqueror immer dann versagt, wenn ich bei meiner Freundin bin, und überall anders ohne Probleme funktioniert.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Ich benutze eine NSLU2, auf der pdnsd läuft als DNS-Server. Daran soll's also nicht liegen …

----------

## 2Kmm

Ok, dann weiß ich's nicht. Ich selbst bin schon vor 4.1 auf KDE4 umgestiegen (damals trunk, als sich das der 4.1 nährte) und kann was Geschwindigkeit angeht absolut nicht meckern. Konqueror war von Anfang an schneller als die alte 3er version (und beide sind wiederum schneller als Firefox bei mir), die Oberfläche fühlt sich insgesamt flüssiger an, etc. Also es kann durchaus gut funktionieren.

Ich kenn allerdings auch die andere Seite. Bei meiner Freundin läufts es sehr viel träger als KDE3, es gibt häufig Grafikfehler und überhaupt machen viele Anwendungen immer mal wieder Probleme, die ich bei mir nicht habe.

----------

## ok

@2Kmm: Danke, hatte das Problem auch mal, hatte es auch gelöst (anderen DNS-Server) aber ich wusste bis jetzt nicht warum...

Du hast eine gute Beschreibung geliefert.

----------

## himpierre

Ich bin ja eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit KDE4.1.2. EINS stört mich aber wirklich mächtig gewaltig Egon. Warum zum Henker bricht Kmail (lange) URLs um? Geht das bei jemandem ohne Umbruch? Habe ich eine Einstellung übersehen?

----------

## franzf

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Ich bin ja eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit KDE4.1.2. EINS stört mich aber wirklich mächtig gewaltig Egon. Warum zum Henker bricht Kmail (lange) URLs um? Geht das bei jemandem ohne Umbruch? Habe ich eine Einstellung übersehen?

 

Das ist in der Tat ein Problem, das auch mich mit KMail nervt...

Weg bekommt man das nur, indem man in den "Settings->Editor->General->Zeilenumbruch bei Spalte" den Haken weg macht.

Damit hat man dann aber überhaupt keinen Zeilenumbruch mehr  :Confused:  ...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> Damit hat man dann aber überhaupt keinen Zeilenumbruch mehr

 

Aber das will man ja auch nicht. Dann darf ich jedes Mal, wenn ich überlange URLs verschicken will, dieses Häkchen wegmachen. Grmpf. Träume ich, oder ging das bei Kmail-3.5.9?

----------

## Martux

Ich habe 4.1.2 jetzt auch mal ausprobiert und fand's eher mäßig. Was mich bewogen hat es wieder runterzuschmeißen waren folgende Dinge:

-TwinView oder DualHead setup funktioniert nicht richtig? Wie kann ich das Wallpaper über beide Monitore strecken? 

-Die Taskleiste hat mich fast wahnsinnig gemacht. Ich wollte das alte Verhalten von 3.5.x zurück haben, wo ich oben eine Leiste mit Programmicons, der Uhr und dem Systemabschnitt habe. Leider lassen sich die einzelnen Elemente nicht ordentlich positionieren un springen immer wieder an vorgegebene Punkte zurück. Nervig hoch 100.

----------

## l3u

Und warum kann man Programmverknüpfungen da nicht einfach reinziehen?!

----------

## franzf

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Leider lassen sich die einzelnen Elemente nicht ordentlich positionieren un springen immer wieder an vorgegebene Punkte zurück. Nervig hoch 100.

 

Ist das vielleicht was?

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Panel+Spacer?content=89304

----------

## alex00

KDE 4.1.2 ist jetzt ja im Portage als ~86. Hat es schon einer versucht? Probleme?

----------

## alex00

Gibt es eigentlich eine Anleitung für den Umstieg von KDE 3 auf KDE4 (unter Gento) - was ist die beste Vorgangsweise (habe bisher auch keine Split-ebuilds verwendet)

----------

## Hilefoks

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Gibt es eigentlich eine Anleitung für den Umstieg von KDE 3 auf KDE4 (unter Gento)

 

Eine solche gibt es, siehe http://dev.gentoo.org/~jmbsvicetto/kde4-guide.xml.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## think4urs11

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   Gibt es eigentlich eine Anleitung für den Umstieg von KDE 3 auf KDE4 (unter Gento) Eine solche gibt es, siehe http://dev.gentoo.org/~jmbsvicetto/kde4-guide.xml

 

bzw. die offizielle Variante: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

----------

## Martini

Hallo

Verstehe ich das richtig, daß ich ohne kdeprefix installieren kann und trotzdem mein kde 3.5.10 weiterhin benutzen kann?

Das 3.5.10 soll dann irgendwann wegfliegen sobald das 4er für mich gut läuft.

Danke und Gruß

Martin

----------

## mrsteven

Auf meinem (hauptsächlich stable) System habe ich das Problem, dass einige Programme qt 4.3.x brauchen, KDE 4 jedoch anscheinend qt 4.4.x. Bevor ich jetzt mein halbes System auf unstable umstelle warte ich besser noch ein bisschen bis qt 4.4 offiziell stable ist.

----------

## schachti

 *Martini wrote:*   

> Verstehe ich das richtig, daß ich ohne kdeprefix installieren kann und trotzdem mein kde 3.5.10 weiterhin benutzen kann?

 

Bei mir ging's wegen zwei blocks nicht, KDE 4.1.2 liess sich überhaupt nur mit +kdeprefix installieren.

----------

## Martini

Hmm, ich kanns ja mal probieren.   :Smile: 

Ich mach das sowieso erstmal auf dem Laptop. Wenn da was schief läuft, ist es nicht ganz so schlimm.

Auf dem Haupt-PC warte ich lieber auch noch.   :Smile: 

Grüße

Martin

----------

## schachti

Tja, mit KDE 4.1 aus dem Overlay ging es noch, seit dem Update auf KDE 4.1.1 aus dem Overlay kann ich mich (obwohl ich ~/.kde4.1 gelöscht habe) nicht mehr einloggen, auch mit der Version aus portage geht's nicht... Gibt's irgendwo noch ein Konfigurationsverzeichnis, das ich löschen kann? Wie finde ich raus, was schief geht? Nach dem Einloggen kommt der KDE-Startbildschirm, dann tut sich gar nichts mehr (schwarzer Bildschirm, selbst der Magic SysRq Key tut nichts mehr).

----------

## mrsteven

Wenn das ganze Zeug wie Ctrl+Alt+Backspace und so weiter nicht mehr funktioniert, dann liegt das meistens am X-Server selbst (oder ganz selten mal am Kernel). Was für Treiber verwendest du denn?

PS: Meine Kiste kompiliert gerade KDE 4. Die Umstellung auf qt 4.4 war halb so wild...  :Cool: 

----------

## samsonus

Hallo,

bin gestern auf die portage Version von KDE 4 umgestiegen (mit -kdeprefix). Hat soweit auch alles geklappt, die qt Probleme hatte ich allerdings auch, wie hier berichtet.

Bin soweit sehr zufrieden, hoffe allerdings, dass ich KDE 3.5 morgen noch entfernen kann.

Allerdings suche ich eine Einstellung. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich es im Panel hinbekomme, dass nur Fenster des aktuellen Desktop angezeigt werden?  Ich habe noch auf einem Laptop eine Kubuntu Version mit KDE4 und da werden nur die Fenster des aktuellen Desktop angezeigt, aber irgendwie finde ich die Einstellung nicht. Weiss jmd. weiter?

Gruss Alex

----------

## schachti

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Wenn das ganze Zeug wie Ctrl+Alt+Backspace und so weiter nicht mehr funktioniert, dann liegt das meistens am X-Server selbst (oder ganz selten mal am Kernel). Was für Treiber verwendest du denn?
> 
> 

 

Ich verwende x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.70 (ich habe auch schon die neue Version 177.80 probiert, die noch nicht in portage ist - gleiches Problem, ebenso mit dem OpenSource-Treiber nv). Allerdings hängt sich im Moment der Rechner nicht mehr auf, sondern der X-Server crasht "nur", und ich lande in der Konsole.

Im Syslog finde ich die Zeile

```

[kdm] X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

[kdm] :0[4905]: pam_unix(kde:session): session closed for user schachti

[kdm] Unknown session exit code 0 (sig 6) from manager process

```

~/.xsession-errors:

```

basename: fehlender Operand

„basename --help“ gibt weitere Informationen.

basename: fehlender Operand

„basename --help“ gibt weitere Informationen.

/usr/kde/4.1/bin/startkde: line 38: kcheckrunning: command not found

xset:  bad font path element (#23), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/lib/kde4/libexec/klauncher

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/kded4

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/kbuildsycoca4

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KBuildMimeTypeFactory::createEntry: Missing <comment> field in  "/usr/share/mime/application/x-vmware-snapshot.xml" 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KBuildMimeTypeFactory::createEntry: Missing <comment> field in  "/usr/share/mime/application/x-vmware-vmfoundry.xml" 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KBuildMimeTypeFactory::createEntry: Missing <comment> field in  "/usr/share/mime/application/x-vmware-team.xml" 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KBuildMimeTypeFactory::createEntry: Missing <comment> field in  "/usr/share/mime/application/x-vmware-vm.xml" 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KBuildMimeTypeFactory::createEntry: Missing <comment> field in  "/usr/share/mime/application/x-vmware-vmdisk.xml" 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in ".hidden/krita_png.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in ".hidden/krita_tiff.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in ".hidden/krita_raw.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in ".hidden/krita_openexr.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in ".hidden/krita_jpeg.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in ".hidden/krita_pdf.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/Google-googleearth.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in "/usr/share/applications/Google-googleearth.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/supertux.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/projectx.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/realplay.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in "/usr/share/applications/realplay.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/xsane.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in "/usr/share/applications/kchmviewer.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981)/kdecore (KService) KServicePrivate::init: The desktop entry file  "/usr/share/applications/kde/koffice.desktop"  has Type= "Application"  but no Exec line 

kbuildsycoca4(4981)/kdecore (KService) KBuildServiceFactory::createEntry: Invalid Service :  "/usr/share/applications/kde/koffice.desktop" 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in "/home/schachti/.local/share/applications/kde-kate.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in "/home/schachti/.local/share/applications/kde-noatun.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(4981)/kdecore (KService) KBuildServiceFactory::collectInheritedServices: parent mimetype not found: "text/xml" 

kbuildsycoca4(4981)/kdecore (KService) KBuildServiceFactory::collectInheritedServices: parent mimetype not found: "text/xml" 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/lib/kde4/libexec/kconf_update

"KConfigIni: In file /tmp/kde-schachti/kconf_updateJi4982.tmp, line 1: " Invalid entry (missing '=') 

kded(4977): Communication problem with  "kded" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." " 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/kcminit_startup

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/ksmserver

kded(4978): "KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus. Error when calling kdeinit_exec_wait:

empty

" 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/knotify4

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/nepomukserver

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/plasma

kwin(5006): Couldn't start knotify from knotify4.desktop:  "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/kde/4.1/bin/knotify4'." 

(Soprano::PluginManager) loading all plugins 

(Soprano::PluginManager) searching plugin file from  "/usr/share/soprano/plugins" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/nquadparser.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found parser plugin  "nquadparser" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/nquadserializer.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found serializer plugin  "nquadserializer" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/sesame2backend.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found backend plugin  "sesame2" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) searching plugin file from  "/usr/kde/4.1/share/soprano/plugins" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) searching plugin file from  "/usr/share/soprano/plugins" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/nquadparser.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/nquadserializer.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/sesame2backend.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

[/usr/kde/4.1/bin/nepomukservicestub] (Soprano::PluginManager) loading all plugins 

(Soprano::PluginManager) searching plugin file from  "/usr/share/soprano/plugins" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/nquadparser.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found parser plugin  "nquadparser" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/nquadserializer.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found serializer plugin  "nquadserializer" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/sesame2backend.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found backend plugin  "sesame2" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) searching plugin file from  "/usr/kde/4.1/share/soprano/plugins" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) searching plugin file from  "/usr/share/soprano/plugins" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/nquadparser.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/nquadserializer.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/sesame2backend.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) loaded plugin from "/usr/lib/soprano/libsoprano_sesame2backend.so"

[/usr/kde/4.1/bin/nepomukservicestub] 14 [main] INFO org.openrdf.query.parser.QueryParserRegistry - Registered service class org.openrdf.query.parser.serql.SeRQLParserFactory

15 [main] INFO org.openrdf.query.parser.QueryParserRegistry - Registered service class org.openrdf.query.parser.sparql.SPARQLParserFactory

CLuceneIndex::open in thread  3086812928 

CLuceneIndex::close in thread  3086812928 

CLuceneIndex::close done in thread  3086812928 

CLuceneIndex::open done in thread  3086812928

[/usr/kde/4.1/bin/nepomukservicestub] (ServerCore) new socket connection.

[/usr/kde/4.1/bin/nepomukservicestub] (ServerCore) new socket connection.

[/usr/kde/4.1/bin/nepomukservicestub] (Soprano::PluginManager) loading all plugins 

(Soprano::PluginManager) searching plugin file from  "/usr/share/soprano/plugins" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/nquadparser.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found parser plugin  "nquadparser" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/nquadserializer.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found serializer plugin  "nquadserializer" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/sesame2backend.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found backend plugin  "sesame2" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) searching plugin file from  "/usr/kde/4.1/share/soprano/plugins" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) searching plugin file from  "/usr/share/soprano/plugins" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/nquadparser.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/nquadserializer.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) found plugin file "/usr/share/soprano/plugins/sesame2backend.desktop" 

(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin has proper version. 

(Soprano::PluginManager) loaded plugin from "/usr/lib/soprano/libsoprano_nquadparser.so"

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 18 (X_ChangeProperty)

  Resource id:  0x1e00038

QLayout: Attempting to add QLayout "" to Plasma::Dialog "", which already has a layout

kdeinit4: preparing to launch 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/krunner

kdeinit4: preparing to launch 

QObject: Do not delete object, 'unnamed', during its event handler!

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/kaccess

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/nspluginscan

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/kmixctrl

nspluginscan(5067) tryCheck: Plugin doesn't implement NP_GetValue 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/kmix

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/korgac

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/4.1/bin/klipper

korgac: Fatal IO error: client killed

<unknown program name>(5071)/: Communication problem with  "korgac" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" " 

klipper: Fatal IO error: client killed

kded4: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.

kdeinit4: sending SIGTERM to children.

QProcess: Destroyed while process is still running.

kdeinit4: Exit.

klauncher: Exiting on signal 15

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 15 requests (12 known processed) with 1 events remaining.

```

Mit KDE 3.5.10 habe ich keine derartigen Probleme...

----------

## mrsteven

@schachti: Versuch es mal ohne die Composite- und AIGLX-Extensions (bzw. das entsprechende bei Nvidia). Falls du die Option "Backingstore" verwendest - die kann ebenfalls Probleme mit KDE 4 verursachen. Vielleicht klappt's auch mit einer anderen Version des X-Servers.

Wenn das alles nichts hilft erstelle einen Bugreport bei X.org.

(Das übliche Gemecker über die meinem Eindruck nach nachlassende Qualität der X.org Releases erspare ich mir jetzt mal...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Kolrotada

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Allerdings suche ich eine Einstellung. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich es im Panel hinbekomme, dass nur Fenster des aktuellen Desktop angezeigt werden?  Ich habe noch auf einem Laptop eine Kubuntu Version mit KDE4 und da werden nur die Fenster des aktuellen Desktop angezeigt, aber irgendwie finde ich die Einstellung nicht. Weiss jmd. weiter?
> 
> Gruss Alex

 

Ich bin zwar gerade an meinem Laptop mit kubuntu, aber bei mir geht das mit nem REchtsklick auf die Fensterleiste und dann "Fensterleiste einrichten"

----------

## samsonus

ahh, ich hab das immer ueberlesen und nur auf panel settings geachtet. danke  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Rückblickend kann ich sagen, das der Umstieg auf kde 4 (mit der ersten hardmasketen Version in Portage) und das Plätten von kde 3.5 ein Fehler war. kde 4 überzeugt mich nicht. Speziell der Desktop, aber auch das Design der Fenster. Und schneller als kde 3 ist die Geschichte bei mir auch nicht. Auch einige Apps aus kde -speziell ark- sind nicht mehr das, was sie einmal waren. Und die anderen? k3b, amarok, ktorrent und was weiß ich noch. Nichts. Wenn ich sicher wäre, das kde 3.5 weiter gewartet/betreut wird, würde ich es wieder aufspielen. Die Verbesserung, die ich mir von kde4.1.2 erwartet hatte ist ausgeblieben.

MfG

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Rückblickend kann ich sagen, das der Umstieg auf kde 4 (mit der ersten hardmasketen Version in Portage) und das Plätten von kde 3.5 ein Fehler war. kde 4 überzeugt mich nicht. Speziell der Desktop, aber auch das Design der Fenster. Und schneller als kde 3 ist die Geschichte bei mir auch nicht. Auch einige Apps aus kde -speziell ark- sind nicht mehr das, was sie einmal waren. Und die anderen? k3b, amarok, ktorrent und was weiß ich noch. Nichts. Wenn ich sicher wäre, das kde 3.5 weiter gewartet/betreut wird, würde ich es wieder aufspielen. Die Verbesserung, die ich mir von kde4.1.2 erwartet hatte ist ausgeblieben.
> 
> MfG

 

wiso sollte 3.5 nicht weiter gewartet werden? ich habe nirgends was gelesen das für kde 3.5 in nächster Zeit der support auslaufen soll.

----------

## SvenFischer

Schon 3.5.9 sollte die letzte Version der 3er Reihe sein. Ich vermute bei KDE 4.2 ist dann endgültig schluss.

----------

## Martini

Hallo

@flammenflitzer

Na warte doch mal, das wird schon bestimmt noch besser. Wunderwerke erwarte ich auch erstmal nicht.

Aber es ist doch neu, man ist gespannt, und schlechter wirds mit Sicherheit nicht. 

Ich habe auf meinen Laptop jetzt auch qt4.4x installiert, nachdem in qt4.3x deinstalliert habe.

Jetzt läuft gerade @kdebase mit -kdeprefix. Mal gucken ob das durch-kompiliert, und dann...?.    :Cool: 

bis demnächst

Martini

----------

## nilres

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wiso sollte 3.5 nicht weiter gewartet werden? ich habe nirgends was gelesen das für kde 3.5 in nächster Zeit der support auslaufen soll.
> 
> 

 

Weil es ein ziemlich großer aufwand ist KDE 3 und 4 zu warten?

mfg nils

----------

## schachti

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> @schachti: Versuch es mal ohne die Composite- und AIGLX-Extensions (bzw. das entsprechende bei Nvidia). Falls du die Option "Backingstore" verwendest - die kann ebenfalls Probleme mit KDE 4 verursachen. Vielleicht klappt's auch mit einer anderen Version des X-Servers.

 

Danke für den Tipp - ich habe Composite und ein halbes Dutzend Optionen in der xorg.conf auskommentiert, jetzt kann ich mich zumindest einloggen (allerdings stürzt der X-Server ab, sobald ich mich auslogge - normalerweise sollte der KDM-Startbildschirm erscheinen). Ist ja schonmal eine Verbesserung, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, an welcher Änderung der Konfigurationsdatei genau es liegt...

----------

## firefly

 *nilres wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> wiso sollte 3.5 nicht weiter gewartet werden? ich habe nirgends was gelesen das für kde 3.5 in nächster Zeit der support auslaufen soll.
> 
>  
> ...

 

das stimmt schon nur es steht nirgends dass das kde projekt den support für KDE 3.5.x einstellt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *nilres wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*    *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Wenn ich sicher wäre, das kde 3.5 weiter gewartet/betreut wird, würde ich es wieder aufspielen. wiso sollte 3.5 nicht weiter gewartet werden? ich habe nirgends was gelesen das für kde 3.5 in nächster Zeit der support auslaufen soll. Weil es ein ziemlich großer aufwand ist KDE 3 und 4 zu warten? das stimmt schon nur es steht nirgends dass das kde projekt den support für KDE 3.5.x einstellt.

 

Ich denke mal die Befürchtung war auch eher in Richtung der Unterstützung seitens Gentoo abgezielt.

----------

## Martini

Hallo

guckst du da   :Very Happy: 

http://www.kde.org/users/faq.php#1-1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Is KDE 3 going to be abandoned?
> 
> No. There is no EOL (end of life) planned for KDE 3. It will continue to exist and be used as long as there are people using it. However, there is no guarantee of bug fixes and maintenance for KDE 3.5 other than that given by your vendor and possible support contracts.
> ...

 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   @schachti: Versuch es mal ohne die Composite- und AIGLX-Extensions (bzw. das entsprechende bei Nvidia). Falls du die Option "Backingstore" verwendest - die kann ebenfalls Probleme mit KDE 4 verursachen. Vielleicht klappt's auch mit einer anderen Version des X-Servers. 
> 
> Danke für den Tipp - ich habe Composite und ein halbes Dutzend Optionen in der xorg.conf auskommentiert, jetzt kann ich mich zumindest einloggen (allerdings stürzt der X-Server ab, sobald ich mich auslogge - normalerweise sollte der KDM-Startbildschirm erscheinen). Ist ja schonmal eine Verbesserung, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, an welcher Änderung der Konfigurationsdatei genau es liegt...

 

sch**** binary ati-drivers? dann versuchs mal hiermit: http://gentoo-wiki.com/ATI_drivers#System_freezes_after_logout_with_GDM_or_KDM

----------

## schachti

Nee, NVIDIA...

----------

## Martini

Hi

Habe gerade nach dem emerge (heute Nacht) mal den Laptop angeschmissen.

Das Ding rockt. Bisher keine Probleme.

Ich kann zwischen kde3.5 und 4.1 mit kdm wechseln. Und langsam ist das auch nicht.

Ist halt erstmal ein bischen gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber gefallen tuts mir erstmal auf den ersten/zweiten Blick.   :Smile: 

Mal noch ne Frage dazu:

Ich habe mit 3.5 und networkmanager + knetworkamanger meine lan/wlan-Verbindungen betrieben. Geht auch wunderbar.

Gibts mit kde4 was anderes/ersatz oder sollte ich das weiterhin verwenden?

kpowersave habe ich beim Laptop fürs Powermanagement verwendet. Gibts dafür 'neuere' Alternativen mit KDE4?

Danke

Martin

----------

## michel7

Habe mir auch 4.1.2 probeweise installiert. Vor paar Monaten 4.0.4 getestet, jetzt habe ich gehofft, dass es sich vieles ändert. Ich bin jetzt allerdings schwer enttäuscht. Alles viel zu langsam. Man klickt teilweise irgendwelche Sachen an und wartet 2-3 Sekunden auf die Interaktion. Die Features, die KDE4 so viel "einfacher" und "intuitiver" machen, mögen vielleicht in nicht absehbarer Zukunft dem User helfen. Im Moment sind nicht reif genug für eine produktive Umgebung. Irgendwie hat man nach KDE 3.5.10 viel zu hohe Anforderungen, was Stabilität und Usability angeht. Die Idee ist an für sich gar nicht so schlecht, an der Umsetzung mangelts.

----------

## Josef.95

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> Habe mir auch 4.1.2 probeweise installiert. Vor paar Monaten 4.0.4 getestet, jetzt habe ich gehofft, dass es sich vieles ändert. Ich bin jetzt allerdings schwer enttäuscht. Alles viel zu langsam. Man klickt teilweise irgendwelche Sachen an und wartet 2-3 Sekunden auf die Interaktion.

 Dies kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, ich hab kde-4.1.2 auf einem Notebook mit 1,73GHz CPU laufen und komme damit gut klar. Ok, ganz so flott wie das gute "alte" kde-3.5 läuft es nicht, aber 2-3 Sek. warten ist nicht normal!

Hast du evtl. dein CPU runter geregelt, oder/und verwendest den 'conservative' Governor zu regeln? ,wenn ja versuche es mal mit dem "ondemand" Governor

MfG

----------

## Martux

Mal ne Frage: Was mir aufgefallen ist, daß KDE-4.1.2 diverse Abhängigkeiten mitinstallieren will für die ich gar keine Verwendung habe:

net-wireless/bluez-libs

app-misc/strigi

Kann man die irgendwie weglassen oder sind's "feste" Abhängigkeiten?

----------

## astaecker

bluez-libs ist eine Abhängigkeit von solid, wenn du das "bluetooth" USE-Flag aktiviert hast. Um strigi wirst du wohl nicht umhin  kommen, da alle Suchvorgänge in KDE4 auf strigi basieren.

----------

## mv

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Um strigi wirst du wohl nicht umhin  kommen

 

Das habe ich auch gerade mit Schrecken festgestellt - kdelibs kompilieren nicht (zumindest nicht ohne Patchen der Quellen, nicht nur des ebuilds) ohne strigi. Da ich gerade am emergen vom Rest bin: Kann man vor dem ersten Start KDE wenigstens so konfigurieren, dass die Platte nicht indiziert wird? (100-200 MB Bloat für einen ungewünschten Index will ich nicht haben...)

----------

## l3u

Strigi läuft doch per se eh nicht, oder?

----------

## mv

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Strigi läuft doch per se eh nicht, oder?

 

Blog eines Developers:

 *blog wrote:*   

> The new Strigi service a blogged about before is in svn trunk now. With it Strigi is now enabled by default. But that is no need to be alarmed. I think it behaves quite nicely. [...] with a usage of 222.5 MiB of space is very good (the files on hard disk take a total of 43 GiB

  Das "quite nicely" für Aufbrauchen von 5% des Platzes für unnützen Bloat kann doch nur als Hohn gemeint sein!?  :Evil or Very Mad:  Und nach dem früheren Blog hat man anscheinend (zumindest über Menüs) nur dann Möglichkeiten zur Konfiguration, wenn man nepomuk installiert, was ich aber per useflags nicht habe (und auch nicht will).

----------

## l3u

Mich würde vielmehr interessieren, wie ich strigi überhaupt starten kann … Unter „Nepomuk“ in der Systemsteuerung steht nur, daß strigi eben nicht läuft …

EDIT: okay, wundert mich nicht:

```
tobias@erhome ~ $ strigidaemon

Speicherzugriffsfehler
```

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, meine Begeisterung für KDE 4 hält sich eher in Grenzen. Irgendwie ist es ganz nett, aber es fühlt sich doch noch recht unausgereift an. Ich kann schon nachvollziehen, wieso das ganze noch masked ist. Um ehrlich zu sein überlege ich mir gerade wieder zurück zu KDE 3.5 zu wechseln, weil mich ein paar Bugs doch sehr nerven. Und ein fertiges Amarok für KDE 4 gibt's auch noch nicht...  :Confused: 

----------

## l3u

Zum Rumspielen und nebenher-nutzen nett, aber:

 KHotKeys funktioniert nicht (und damit auch keine Mausgesten im Konqueror)

 Nepomuk funktioniert nicht

 Strigi geht nicht

 Noch kein Amarok

 Noch kein K3B

 Noch kein Kile

 Okular zeigt keine DVI-Dateien an

Nur, was mir grad so eingefallen ist. Da ist noch einiges zu tun. Aber mit xorg-x11-7.4 laufen zumindest die Transparenzeffekte ganz erheblich viel flüssiger :-)

----------

## musv

KDE als Desktop nutz ich sowieso nicht. Momentan geh ich aber von KDE4.2 aus dem Overlay zurück auf KDE4.1 aus dem Portage. Grund: Seit Update auf KDE-4.1.68 hatte ich bei Kopete auf einmal keine Verbindung mehr. 

Was ansonsten bei KDE-4.2 (außer 4.1.6 :Cool:  eigentlich ganz brauchbar läuft: 

- Kopete 

- Kate

- Konqueror (ohne groß getestet zu haben)

- Dolphin

- okular

- KStars

- KCalc

- Krusader

Ok, wirklich verwendet hab ich davon nur Kate und Kopete. 

Seit 4.2. funktionierte auch das Drucken, was ich wohl durch das Downgrade wieder aufgeben muss  :Sad: 

Sofern man an Anwendungen das von KDE benutzt, was schon funktioniert, ist es ok. Mal abgesehen vom Spieltrieb lohnt sich aber das Upgrade auf KDE4 definitiv noch nicht.

----------

## ruth

nunja,

dabei muss man aber beachten, dass die meisten, wenn nicht alle dieser Probleme Gentoo-hausgemacht sind, denn:

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Zum Rumspielen und nebenher-nutzen nett, aber:
> 
>  KHotKeys funktioniert nicht (und damit auch keine Mausgesten im Konqueror)
> 
> 

 

keine Ahnung, ehrlich gesagt - das nutze ich nicht...  :Wink: 

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Nepomuk funktioniert nicht
> 
> 

 

doch...

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Strigi geht nicht
> 
> 

 

doch, tut es...

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Noch kein Amarok
> 
> 

 

Nunja, die Beta2 existiert, Gentoo könnte hier durchaus auch svn ebuilds bieten...

Der Upstream Entwicklungsstand jedenfalls lässt das ohne weiteres zu...

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Noch kein K3B
> 
> 

 

Gentoo könnte hier durchaus auch svn ebuilds bieten...

Der Upstream Entwicklungsstand jedenfalls lässt das ohne weiteres zu...

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Noch kein Kile
> 
> 

 

Gentoo könnte hier durchaus auch svn ebuilds bieten...

Der Upstream Entwicklungsstand jedenfalls lässt das ohne weiteres zu...

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Okular zeigt keine DVI-Dateien an
> 
> 

 

doch, tut es...

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nur, was mir grad so eingefallen ist. Da ist noch einiges zu tun. Aber mit xorg-x11-7.4 laufen zumindest die Transparenzeffekte ganz erheblich viel flüssiger 

 

KDE 4.1.2 ist definiv schnell, flüssig und für den täglichen Gebrauch sehr gut nutzbar...

Wie gesagt: die KDE4 Probleme unter Gentoo sind hausgemacht...

Oh, ich weiss ehrlich grade nicht so genau, ob für die o.g. Programme wirklich keine Beta/svn ebuilds existieren; kann also gut sein, dass dem so ist.. weiss ich nicht; Libby sagt jedenfalls es gäbe keine...  :Wink: 

gruss,

ruth

----------

## mrsteven

So, habe gerade mein Backup mit KDE 3.5 zurückgespielt und fühle mich jetzt deutlich wohler.  :Wink:  Das 3.5er ist einfach extrem stabil und ausgereift, da kann KDE 4 bisher noch nicht mithalten. Ich warte jetzt noch ein paar Releases oder installiere es mir, wenn es offiziell stable ist und sauber neben 3.5 läuft (hatte ein paar Probleme mit Amarok).

----------

## l3u

Okay, okay, dann will ich das ganze mal juristisch korrekt ausdrücken: Der ganze Kram funktioniert hier bei mir nicht. Und wenn diese Probleme Gentoo-spezifisch sind, betreffen sie mich, da ich Gentoo nutze ;-)

Taggen und Bewerten mit Nepomuk geht überhaupt nicht, strigi zu starten gibt als einzige Rückmeldung einen Segfault aus und sonst nix. Okular zeigt mir einfach gar nichts an, wenn ich eine DVI-Datei aufmache.

Und es mag ja sein, daß es irgendwo irgendwelche SVN-ebuilds für das ganze Zeugs gibt, aber die sind in Portage.

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So, habe gerade mein Backup mit KDE 3.5 zurückgespielt und fühle mich jetzt deutlich wohler.  Das 3.5er ist einfach extrem stabil und ausgereift, da kann KDE 4 bisher noch nicht mithalten. Ich warte jetzt noch ein paar Releases oder installiere es mir, wenn es offiziell stable ist und sauber neben 3.5 läuft (hatte ein paar Probleme mit Amarok).
> 
> 

 

++ Geht mir genau so  :Sad: 

Wie kann ich denn eigentlich alle 4.1.2 ebuilds maskieren? Fahre hier ~amd64 und bekomme den ganzen KDE-Kram jetzt bei jedem world update angezeigt.

----------

## l3u

Außer ein paar MB Speicherplatz frißt und säuft KDE 4.1 doch nix! Es zwingt dich doch keiner, eine KDE 4.1-Session zu starten …

----------

## ruth

...und ich befürchte, dass ich mittlerweile den Grund des Zustandes von KDE 4.1.2 in Gentoo kenne;

(im Gegensatz zu anderen Distributionen, ähhhh *hrmpf*)...

z.B.

kdelibs:

derzeit aktuell: kdelibs-4.1.2-r1.ebuild

```

...

RDEPEND="${COMMONDEPEND}

   x11-apps/rgb

   x11-apps/iceauth

"

PATCHES=( "${FILESDIR}/${PN}-4.1.1-cmake-modules.patch" )

src_configure() {

   if use zeroconf; then

...

```

ahh ja..

Ich habe hier grade einen diff tag 4.1.2 <-> branch 4.1.2 laufen lassen, und tadaaa:

```

165K 2008-10-11 20:34 kdelibs-updates.patch

```

...also Gentoo fehlen, um genau zu sein, einhundertfünfundsechzig Kilobytes Bugfixes alleine in den kdelibs (so ich nichts übersehen habe...  :Wink:  )...

Dann z.B konqueror, das gleiche Spiel; konqueror-4.1.2.ebuild:

```

EAPI="2"

KMNAME=kdebase

KMMODULE=apps/${PN}

inherit kde4-meta

# 4 of 4 tests fail. Last checked for 4.0.3.

RESTRICT="test"

DESCRIPTION="KDE: Web browser, file manager, ..."

IUSE="debug htmlhandbook"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

DEPEND=">=kde-base/libkonq-${PV}:${SLOT}"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

      >=kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-${PV}:${SLOT}

      >=kde-base/kfind-${PV}:${SLOT}

      >=kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-${PV}:${SLOT}"

KMEXTRA="apps/doc/${PN}"

KMEXTRACTONLY="apps/lib/konq/"

pkg_postinst() {

   kde4-meta_pkg_postinst

   echo

   elog "If you want to use konqueror as a filemanager, install the dolphin kpart:"

   elog "emerge kde-base/dolphin:kde-4"

   elog

   elog "To use Java on webpages: emerge >=virtual/jre-1.4"

   echo

}EAPI="2"

KMNAME=kdebase

KMMODULE=apps/${PN}

inherit kde4-meta

# 4 of 4 tests fail. Last checked for 4.0.3.

RESTRICT="test"

DESCRIPTION="KDE: Web browser, file manager, ..."

IUSE="debug htmlhandbook"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

DEPEND=">=kde-base/libkonq-${PV}:${SLOT}"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

      >=kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-${PV}:${SLOT}

      >=kde-base/kfind-${PV}:${SLOT}

      >=kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-${PV}:${SLOT}"

KMEXTRA="apps/doc/${PN}"

KMEXTRACTONLY="apps/lib/konq/"

pkg_postinst() {

   kde4-meta_pkg_postinst

   echo

   elog "If you want to use konqueror as a filemanager, install the dolphin kpart:"

   elog "emerge kde-base/dolphin:kde-4"

   elog

   elog "To use Java on webpages: emerge >=virtual/jre-1.4"

   echo

}

```

nöscht, keine patches, kein einziger......

Wieder ein diff (s.o.):

```

25K 2008-10-11 20:40 konqueror-updates.patch

```

Fünfundzwanzig Kilobytes geballter Bugfixes - nur nicht in Gentoo...

DAS erklärt das ganze Drama wohl hinreichend...  :Wink: 

Gruss,

ruth

Edith sagt:

sollte mittlerweile das Patchsystem unter Gentoo anders ablaufen (also die Patches nicht in den ebuilds selbst auftauchen), so bitte ich um Entschuldigung...  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich denn eigentlich alle 4.1.2 ebuilds maskieren? Fahre hier ~amd64 und bekomme den ganzen KDE-Kram jetzt bei jedem world update angezeigt.

 

hiermit: http://dl.liveforge.org/var/gentoo/kde-4.1-mask.txt

----------

## Martini

 *ruth wrote:*   

> ...und ich befürchte, dass ich mittlerweile den Grund des Zustandes von KDE 4.1.2 in Gentoo kenne;
> 
> (im Gegensatz zu anderen Distributionen, ähhhh *hrmpf*)...
> 
> 

 

...welche denn?   :Very Happy:   :Surprised: 

Also mal in Ernst, bei mir läuft das flüssiger als kde 3.5.10. Ich bin damit für den Anfang sehr zufrieden.

Das, was ich brauche (Inet, Email, Digitalkamera, Dateiverwaltung und hauptsächlich Konsole) ist das jetzt schon ausreichend.

Vielleicht liegts auch an meinen bescheidenen Ansprüchen (für multimedia hab ich vdr's, auch mit gentoo  :Smile:  ).

Ich konnte jedenfalls in der 4.1.2 keine Probleme (je nach Anspruch , wie gesagt) feststellen...

Na gut... Brennen. Man muß ja nicht gleich den kompletten KDE3 runterschmeißen und kann mit k3b in der jetzigen Version weitermachen.

Amarok... für mich eh nicht interessant, zu "bloated"   :Smile: 

Ich finds schick und schnell.

Kann schon sein, daß es an gewissen Stellen hakt und klemmt. Aber das wird sich mit der Zeit schon bessern. Ich gewöhn mich trotzdem schon mal ein.   :Smile:  Schlimmer wie Vista kanns nicht werden.   :Twisted Evil: 

Gruß

MartiniLast edited by Martini on Sat Oct 11, 2008 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Man muß ja schon froh sein, daß es überhaupt mittlerweile ebuilds im Tree gibt *hust*

----------

## ruth

@Martini:

pruust, man könnte schon fast sagen: jede andere Distribution...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aber im Ernst:

2 Beispiele:

Kubuntu 8.10 (noch Beta) ist sehr stabil und benutzbar mittlerweile...

Die Jungs von kdemod für archlinux leisten eine ganz, ganz tolle Arbeit...

(Die haben ihren Tree übrigens schon für KDE 4.2 vorbereitet...   :Shocked:  )

Naja, soviel dazu...

Gruss,

ruth

----------

## l3u

Zur Verteidigung von Gentoo muß man sagen, daß es ja auch noch Testing ist. Und bis es dann stable wird, werden schon noch ein paar Patches in die ebuilds einfließen …

----------

## ruth

Hey Libby,

..andererseits muss man sagen, dass sich die Release Zyklen von KDE geändert haben:

KDE 4.1.3 wird vorraussichtlich in knapp über 2 Wochen getagged werden.

Das wars dann damit - end of life erreicht.

-> Die Patches müssten JETZT kommen, nicht dann, wenn KDE upstream das eol schon eingeläutet hat..

Als nächstes kommt dann KDE 4.2, übrigends ist da in knapp einer Woche schon soft feature freeze...

Bis da irgendwann die Patches für KDE 4.1.x im Tree sind, ist schon 4.2 draussen, nächste Runde..

ruth

----------

## Martini

 *ruth wrote:*   

> @Martini:
> 
> pruust, man könnte schon fast sagen: jede andere Distribution...  
> 
> Aber im Ernst:
> ...

 

Jo, is schon klar. Wollte ja nur mal "archli..." hören.   :Twisted Evil:  Die machen das wirklich toll.

(Sorry, ist halt so. Ich habs hier in ner vmware laufen.)

Das soll aber nicht heißen, daß ich ... Ne, ich hab hier Gentoo seit 2002 am Laufen, auf 4 Rechners, soll auch so bleiben!   :Smile: 

/OT

... zurück zum Thema

----------

## l3u

@ruth: Ich bin ganz sicher der Allerallerletzte, der was dagegen hätte, wenn Gentoo topaktuell ist/wäre/bleibt/wieder werden würde/etc.

----------

## Dorsai!

Also bei mir funktionierts eigentlich schon recht gut muss ich sagen. Reagiert sehr schön schnell.

Ein paar Kosmetische fehler sind mir zwar schon aufgefallen, aber darüber kann ich hinweg sehen.

Das einzige wäre jetzt noch, dass Phonon nicht geht. Anscheinend ist das Phonon Xine Backend nicht mit OSS kompatibel. Ich hoffe das wird noch nachgeliefert, denn es will ja nicht jeder dieses veraltete ALSA benutzen. 

Somit gibts zwar auch kein Amarok "1.90" für mich, was aber allerdings sowieso auf Grund von seinem seltsamen Sortierverhalten ausscheidet. (keine "Verschiedenen Interpreten")

Alles in allem ist das schonmal recht schick. Jetzt wart ich nurnoch bis es sich so langsam aushärtet.

----------

## ruth

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> [...]Anscheinend ist das Phonon Xine Backend nicht mit OSS kompatibel. [...]denn es will ja nicht jeder dieses veraltete ALSA benutzen. 

 

Bitte?   :Shocked: 

----------

## l3u

Ich glaub, er verwechselt da was.

@Dorsai!:

```
Device Drivers  --->  Sound  --->  Open Sound System  --->

< > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ich glaub, er verwechselt da was.
> 
> @Dorsai!:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

vielleiht meint er auch die OSS emulation von alsa?!

ich wüsste auch nicht einen grund warum man noch OSS benutzen sollte es sei denn man will unbedingt die closed source treiber für seine creative XFI benutzen...

----------

## Ampheus

Es gibt doch jetzt das neue OSS4, das sogar OpenSource ist soweit ich weiß. Von der Technik soll es auch weiter sein als ALSA...

----------

## Dorsai!

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Es gibt doch jetzt das neue OSS4, das sogar OpenSource ist soweit ich weiß. Von der Technik soll es auch weiter sein als ALSA...

 

Das OSS4 meine ich. Das OSS4, dass über einen vernünftigen Softwaremixer verfügt, anständig Documentiert ist, mehr und ausgereiftere Treiber hat und out-of-the-box in Gentoo wunderbar funktioniert. Im gegensatz zu ALSA, das trotzdem es im Kernel ist, immer ein haufen gefrickel mit dem Softwaremixing mit sich bringt und dann trotzdem Sch**** klingt.

Leider darf es aufgrund chronischer Engstirnichkeit bei manchen Kernel Devs, weil es mal Closed Source war nun niemals mehr in den Kernel.

Aber ist ja kein Problem, gibt ja glücklicherweise noch das alte Amarok.

----------

## mattes

Habe KDE-4.1.2 jetzt auch mal in einer VM installiert. Und bin hin- und hergerissen   :Confused:  Daher enthalte ich mich des Urteils vorerst.

Bei mir gibt es 2 Probleme:

- Nepomuk stürzt jedel mal beim Beenden ab

- Plasma stürzt ab und zu ab, wenn ich Einstellungen ändere.

Sobald es stable wird, werde ich es mir parallel installieren.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Bei mir gibt es 2 Probleme:
> 
> - Nepomuk stürzt jedel mal beim Beenden ab

 

das ist echt seltsam, nepomuk crash beim laptop (amd64) auch, wobei die deutsche lokalisierung da acuh irgendwie in den fritten ist (zb "configure Kontrolleiste" o.ä.).

auf dem desktop schmiert nepomuk nicht ab, wenns dafür ne allgemeingültige erklärung gibt würde mich das auch mal interessieren.Last edited by AmonAmarth on Tue Oct 14, 2008 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Bei mir stürzt Nepomuk _immer mal_ beim Beenden ab, dafür funktioniert es im laufenden Betrieb gleich gar nicht.

----------

